# Brady♥♥♥



## Kat

mmmmmm mmmmmm mmmmmmm

Love or hate....what a hunk!! ♥♥♥

Hee Hee


----------



## Wyatt earp

Hey kat


----------



## Kat

I am gonna keeeel you!!! Now I want again!!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Brady?

A hunk?







Dont' see it


----------



## Kat

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brady?
> 
> A hunk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont' see it





Well, you are a dude, right? And actually no one has to agree...as long as I think so kwim?


----------



## Hossfly

Kat said:


> mmmmmm mmmmmm mmmmmmm
> 
> Love or hate....what a hunk!! ♥♥♥
> 
> Hee Hee


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Brady?
> 
> A hunk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont' see it




Oh --- I thought she meant....


----------



## Kat

Hossfly said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm mmmmmm mmmmmmm
> 
> Love or hate....what a hunk!! ♥♥♥
> 
> Hee Hee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74940
Click to expand...




WeLLLL If you insist..


----------



## Kat

He has the hair. The dimples. Beautiful teeth and smile...what's not to like? A lovely wife..


----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmm mmmmmm mmmmmmm
> 
> Love or hate....what a hunk!! ♥♥♥
> 
> Hee Hee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 74940
Click to expand...


  He's awesome!


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> He has the hair. The dimples. Beautiful teeth and smile...what's not to like? A lovely wife..



He is a good looking man.  No denying that!


----------



## ChrisL

To all the haters . . .


----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has the hair. The dimples. Beautiful teeth and smile...what's not to like? A lovely wife..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a good looking man.  No denying that!
Click to expand...




mmmmm mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmm Nope. And those that whine over him...the men...they be jealous is all.


----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> To all the haters . . .




Great hands...good nails. Is he purrrfect or what??


----------



## CremeBrulee

ChrisL said:


> To all the haters . . .


He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.


----------



## Kat

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
Click to expand...



Think he cares? He's had a full career.


----------



## Kat

He IS good lookin though, doncha think CremeBrulee


----------



## CremeBrulee

Kat said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
Click to expand...

I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
Click to expand...


Stop being jealous of Tom!


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
Click to expand...


I know, he's such a bad guy.  Lol.  Come on, get real.  We all know how blown out of proportion this whole thing was.


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
Click to expand...


And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.


----------



## Kat

CremeBrulee said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
Click to expand...



Funny how he's the only one in the history of the NFL that has ever cheated...IF he even did. That was never proven...newp.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Kat said:


> He IS good lookin though, doncha thiknk CremeBrulee


I would do him.  Just so I could say nana nana booboo to you guys.


----------



## Kat

CremeBrulee said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> He IS good lookin though, doncha thiknk CremeBrulee
> 
> 
> 
> I would do him.  Just so I could say nana nana booboo to you guys.
Click to expand...

 

Oh no you don't. I get first dibs there!!


----------



## ChrisL

Tom is 38 years old now.  He has definitely had a full career for a QB.


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> He IS good lookin though, doncha thiknk CremeBrulee
> 
> 
> 
> I would do him.  Just so I could say nana nana booboo to you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you don't. I get first dibs there!!
Click to expand...


He plans on retiring as a Patriot, Kat!  So there!  That settles it.  He's mine!  (as soon as he breaks up with Giselle - lol).


----------



## CremeBrulee

ChrisL said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
Click to expand...

It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
Click to expand...


So does every other NFL team.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
Click to expand...


You don't think they all pull their little "tricks?"


----------



## CremeBrulee

ChrisL said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think they all pull their little "tricks?"
Click to expand...

I don't know that other teams have people they pay to rummage through the opposing teams locker rooms and hotels looking for playbooks. Something  former Pats coaches and employees have alleged.  Maybe the other teams do but the Patriots are the only one actually getting caught for bending the rules.


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
> 
> 
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think they all pull their little "tricks?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know that other teams have people they pay to rummage through the opposing teams locker rooms and hotels looking for playbooks. Something  former Pats coaches and employees have alleged.  Maybe the other teams do but the Patriots are the only ones actually getting caught for bending the rules.
Click to expand...


Of course they do!  Don't be naive.  Lol.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Something I believe they are extremely good at, if not the best, is player management/drafting.  So no, it's not all cheating lol.


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> Something I believe they are extremely good at, if not the best, is player management/drafting.  So no, it's not all cheating lol.



They win because they are good team and they play as a team.  It's not just Brady.  It's the whole team.


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## ChrisL

Hossfly said:


> View attachment 75125



A Cowgirls fan, huh?


----------



## Paulie

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
Click to expand...

I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has the hair. The dimples. Beautiful teeth and smile...what's not to like? A lovely wife..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a good looking man.  No denying that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmm mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmmm Nope. And those that whine over him...the men...they be jealous is all.
Click to expand...



I KNOW you are trying to be funny there. 


CremeBrulee said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
Click to expand...


the sad thing about him is he has no conscience whatsoever and does not care how he has tainted the sport forever  creating the biggest scandal in sports history  since the black sox scandal.

if i were him I would be afraid to show my face in public the fact his OWN IDOL joe montans has called him a cheater and even a former center of his that played on three superbowl teams with him.

But he has no conscience or morals whatsoever so he doesnt care what they think of him. the fact he got booed by everyone at the superbowl before the game began when they were announcing former MVP's is all the proof in the world that he is not a true winner by anyone outside of new england.

i did not watch the game but I would have laughed so hard had i done so and heard all that booing.because of the cheats and pete the cheat carrol taking a payoff to throw the superbowl,I now realise the NFL is as corrupt as our government is and will never watch another superbowl again unless of course my LA Rams are in it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Paulie said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> He will have plenty of spare time to polish those rings the first four weeks of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
Click to expand...

the fact chrissy troll liked your post,i would be worried that you made that post.

the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for.like it or not they have tainted the sport forever,you just dont want to deal with it that a game that is dear and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them and are in denial on this.

when many former NFL players have said he is a cheater,INCLUDING some of his OWN FORMER PLAYERS.i think its safe the sport has been tainted forever.


----------



## Kat

Aww now come on 9/11. No matter what, you gotta admit he's a hunk!


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> Aww now come on 9/11. No matter what, you gotta admit he's a hunk!



9/11 is a psycho-tard.  Don't even bother.  Lol.  He will flood your profile page with annoying posts (like a stalker), and will also stalk you around the forum if you acknowledge him.  He has an obsessive compulsion about the Patriots.  He's a complete loon, and the fact that he thinks 9/11 was done by our government should be a "clue" as to how deep his mental illness runs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> Something I believe they are extremely good at, if not the best, is player management/drafting.  So no, it's not all cheating lol.


Yeah  there is no question about that,Kraft has a good football mind,him and his scouts and player personal ARE good at that,thats true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> Aww now come on 9/11. No matter what, you gotta admit he's a hunk!



yeah but who cares?.
If the most beautiful woman in the world had the kind of morals Brady has,I wouldnt go anywhere near her.


----------



## Paulie

9/11 inside job said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think he cares? He's had a full career.
> 
> 
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact chrissy troll liked your post,i would be worried that you made that post.
> 
> the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for.like it or not they have tainted the sport forever,you just dont want to deal with it that a game that is dear and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them and are in denial on this.
> 
> when many former NFL players have said he is a cheater,INCLUDING some of his OWN FORMER PLAYERS.i think its safe the sport has been tainted forever.
Click to expand...

What do they get away with?  They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...

What am I missing here?


----------



## Pogo

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great hands...good nails. Is he purrrfect or what??
Click to expand...


"Good nails"?

Wait, did you just say "good nails"??


----------



## Kat

Pogo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all the haters . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great hands...good nails. Is he purrrfect or what??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Good nails"?
> 
> Wait, did you just say "good nails"??
Click to expand...




LOL Yes. I have a thing about men and dirty nails. *shudder*


----------



## ChrisL

I don't really notice a man's fingernails, unless maybe they were _exceptionally_ disgusting.


----------



## ChrisL

I met a cute guy when I was in my late teens.  He was really, really cute, but he had two fingers missing off one hand.  He had blown his fingers off trying to make "homemade" fireworks.  Apparently he was dumb too.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact chrissy troll liked your post,i would be worried that you made that post.
> 
> the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for.like it or not they have tainted the sport forever,you just dont want to deal with it that a game that is dear and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them and are in denial on this.
> 
> when many former NFL players have said he is a cheater,INCLUDING some of his OWN FORMER PLAYERS.i think its safe the sport has been tainted forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do they get away with?  They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
Click to expand...


Haters.  Lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Paulie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact chrissy troll liked your post,i would be worried that you made that post.
> 
> the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for.like it or not they have tainted the sport forever,you just dont want to deal with it that a game that is dear and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them and are in denial on this.
> 
> when many former NFL players have said he is a cheater,INCLUDING some of his OWN FORMER PLAYERS.i think its safe the sport has been tainted forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do they get away with?  They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
Click to expand...


all your doing is help proove my  point FOR ME that Goodel has his head up krafts ass.

do you have reading comprehension problems or something?  what did you not understand about getting away with scandal after scandal?

shit a mere first round draft choice and a mere four game suspension.what a fucking joke of a punishment.a mere slap on the wrist. thats getting off scott free.

thats the same as some kind stealing something from their next door neighbor and their parents see it and the punishment their kid gets is their parents say-tommy that wasnt nice,please dont do that.

If the NFL did not play favorites with the cheats, were  not such a joke of a league, and were not as corrupt as our government is,then Brady would have been suspended an entire YEAR,BeliCHEAT,would be kicked out of the NFL,and Kraft would lose ownership of the team,plain and simple.

Sean Peyton gor suspended an entire year for bountygate where they was far less evidence against him than there is against the cheatriots franchise.

Any other team in the NFL like cleveland for an example,had they done what the cheatriots did,their quarterback WOULD have been suspended an ENTIRE YEAR,THEIR coach WOULD have been kicked out of the NFL,and THEIR OWNER WOULD have lost ownership of the team and their championships would be stripped from them.

they cheats have the refs in their pocket for all their home games.I used to be impressed with how they won most their games at home but no longer am i the fact they got the refs in their pockets. I used to be impressed how they turned the ball over the least with their running backs,no longer am I impressed,they have been cheating ever since belicheat took over,plain and simple,only and idiot would deny that.


the last time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was way back in 2006 against the chargers whos coach was none other than marty ONE AND DONE shittenheimer whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs whether he was with the chiefs or chargers other than when he has the greatest modern day quarterback of all time joe montana of course.

the cheats last ROAD playoff win came against a ONE AND DONE coach almost ten years ago whos mind always freezed up everytime he got in the playoffs,big wow.

Lets,see,the cheats have had spygate where you seem to think they were SEVERELY  punished with a mere first round draft pick, never mind the fact many times first round draft picks dont pan out especially in late rounds.

the refs allowed them to mug the rams recievers in the superbowl-even a former refs said he thought that was the worst officiated game he ever saw saying he had seen high school games officiated better than that one,that led to their first superbowl win,oh and i WANTED the rams to lose that superbowl as everyone here knows me will attest to by the way since i have hated the Rams the last 22 years for leaving LA.

their home town refs are always calling penaltys against the opposing teams yet the pats commit those same penaltys yet they dont get called for it. there were some penaltys called against the chiefs in that game the cheats committed the same kind yet they got away with it.

They illegally spied on the rams and eagles for their superbowl wins,the others they were just more careful and were not caught,many NFL teams have said they illegally listen into them with listening devises in their locker rooms,MOST IMPORTANT though,is the headsets of the opposing teams are always going out making it so they cant communicate with each other,yet the patriots headsets NEVER go out and anytime someone brings up these pesky facts,you cheatriot apologists run off with your tail between your legs and like a child who cant admit defeat,dismiss us as kooks.

the cheatriots are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL,they are like politicians,same as how politicians get away with crimes everyday WE get punished for,they get off scott free.

dont you EVER get tired of being owned and taken to school by me?

I have no doubt you were one of those delusional nutcases  who laughed at me 2 years ago when i said the rams would be back in LA as well like so many here did.



During the regular season, the cheatriots they CAN go on the road and beat all these crappy football teams who have no business being in the NFL like the dolphins,jets,and bills for example which is always six EASY victorys for them every year, but as the facts prove when they go on the road and play against a GOOD team like the broncos,they cant win because they cant cheat since they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.

when they cant cheat on the road in the playoffs against GOOD teams,because they dont have the home town refs in their pockets,they cant win.period.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Paulie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact chrissy troll liked your post,i would be worried that you made that post.
> 
> the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for.like it or not they have tainted the sport forever,you just dont want to deal with it that a game that is dear and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them and are in denial on this.
> 
> when many former NFL players have said he is a cheater,INCLUDING some of his OWN FORMER PLAYERS.i think its safe the sport has been tainted forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do they get away with?  They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
Click to expand...



what you are missing here is you have reading comprehension problems obviously since you ignored these pesky facts in my previous posts below..

the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for.like it or not they have tainted the sport forever,you just dont want to deal with it that a game that is near and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them and are in denial on this.

when many former NFL players have said he is a cheater,INCLUDING some of his OWN FORMER PLAYERS.i think its safe the sport has been tainted forever.

if i were him I would be afraid to show my face in public the fact his OWN IDOL joe montana has called him a cheater and even a former center of his that played on three superbowl teams with him.


Yeah your not a Patriots fan,i know you are an Eagles fan,but you ARE in denial that the patriots HAVE created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal since you want to believe the game is not tainted because it is a game that is near and dear to you so you live in denial which i can understand,i hate having to deal with this reality myself that a game that is near and dear to me has been tainted by a football team but unlike you,I CAN  accept this  reality and dont live in denial about it.

sorry but I would say all these several former NFL players who have said Brady is a cheater and liar and have tainted the game,have JUST A LITTLE  bit more credibility than you do or the cheatriot apologists who have their head up brady and belicheats asses like chrissy troll and old fart style.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Paulie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do actually.  It reinforces the whole cheating thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact chrissy troll liked your post,i would be worried that you made that post.
> 
> the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for.like it or not they have tainted the sport forever,you just dont want to deal with it that a game that is dear and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them and are in denial on this.
> 
> when many former NFL players have said he is a cheater,INCLUDING some of his OWN FORMER PLAYERS.i think its safe the sport has been tainted forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do they get away with?  They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
Click to expand...


AGAIN i would be worried about your posts the fact that chrissy troll who has her head up bradys ass and worships him to no end,liked this post of yours.

i would ask her to stop liking your posts if i were you.

I have seen many people come on here before who have told her the same thing,that she is very reasonable in disagreements on other topics,but goes into meltdown mode  and throws temper tantrems when she cant counter pesky facts which is understandable,its hard for her to deal with the truth here hero has tainted the game forever.


----------



## ChrisL

Kat 

Droools.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

since YOU are an eagles fan, I am guessing that YOU wont go into meltdown mode and throw temper tantrems since i took you to school in my last two posts.

You will just deny facts like all patriot apologists do because the game is near and dear to them and they are in denial that it is the biggest scandal in sports history even worse than the black sox scandal because they want to believe that there is nothing wrong with the game and that everything is fine.you'll just play dodgeball like all patriot apologists and evade my facts and do this like they always do when they know they are defeated- play dodgeball and go into evade mode.

OR you will be so frustrated that I took you to school in my last two posts too arrogant to admit defeat that you will do the exact same thing that over a dozen people here at this site did two years ago when I predicted the Rams would come back to LA and they all laughed at me and said i was grasping at straws.

they of course are all too arrogant to congratuate me for calling it like i did that they are all throwing temper tantrems at me for rubbing it in their faces that i was right and they were wrong.

they have too much of an ego to admit defeat which seems to be the case with you as well here.


why people online CANT be mature enough to accept defeat is beyond me. I lost baseball and football games MANY times when i played the sport,but unlike people here, "I" was mature enough to accept defeat and congratuate my opponent  in their victory over me.

people should not come here if they cant be mature enough to accept they cant counter a post and have been defeated.posters like old fartstyle, chrissy, not to mention all the people that laughed at me here that the Rams would go back to LA where they belong  DESPITE the mountains of evidence i gave them back then that they refused to look at ,and you it appears as well.

You are doing the same thing the st louis apologists did with me two years ago who refused to look at the facts the Rams were coming back.Only seeing what you want to see,refusing to look at the facts, and refusing to admit that  this is the greatest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.


----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> Kat
> 
> Droools.





Oh yummmmmmmmm

I can't help but be cracked up at the jealous men. It is SOOOOOOOOOO obvious. They think they are fooling us pretending ''oh he cheated....he cheated...he cheated'' when in reality he is so damn hunky they can't see straight!!


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kat
> 
> Droools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yummmmmmmmm
> 
> I can't help but be cracked up at the jealous men. It is SOOOOOOOOOO obvious. They think they are fooling us pretending ''oh he cheated....he cheated...he cheated'' when in reality he is so damn hunky they can't see straight!!
Click to expand...


That's an awesome meme!  Lol.     Love it!


----------



## ChrisL

And the loon is still ranting, I see.    Lol.  What a psycho.


----------



## Kat

*And he sure loves his kids*.


----------



## Kat

BTW When all of this came out about Brady I wasn't too thrilled. I thought it was lousy. But then I had someone constantly trying to shove the hate down my throat, and as a rule I am not a hater like they are, so it turned me the other way.
Whatever happened, happened. I do not think it has ruined the game or anything else for that matter. Only the obsessed do. 
And it certainly doesn't take away from the fact that he is a hunk.


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> BTW When all of this came out about Brady I wasn't too thrilled. I thought it was lousy. But then I had someone constantly trying to shove the hate down my throat, and as a rule I am not a hater like they are, so it turned me the other way.
> Whatever happened, happened. I do not think it has ruined the game or anything else for that matter. Only the obsessed do.
> And it certainly doesn't take away from the fact that he is a hunk.



I don't even read those loons' posts anymore, I just scroll right on by them.


----------



## Paulie

9/11 inside job said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sure that's the ONLY reason why the Pats won games right?    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact chrissy troll liked your post,i would be worried that you made that post.
> 
> the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for.like it or not they have tainted the sport forever,you just dont want to deal with it that a game that is dear and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them and are in denial on this.
> 
> when many former NFL players have said he is a cheater,INCLUDING some of his OWN FORMER PLAYERS.i think its safe the sport has been tainted forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do they get away with?  They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all your doing is help proove my  point FOR ME that Goodel has his head up krafts ass.
> 
> do you have reading comprehension problems or something?  what did you not understand about getting away with scandal after scandal?
> 
> shit a mere first round draft choice and a mere four game suspension.what a fucking joke of a punishment.a mere slap on the wrist. thats getting off scott free.
> 
> thats the same as some kind stealing something from their next door neighbor and their parents see it and the punishment their kid gets is their parents say-tommy that wasnt nice,please dont do that.
> 
> If the NFL did not play favorites with the cheats, were  not such a joke of a league, and were not as corrupt as our government is,then Brady would have been suspended an entire YEAR,BeliCHEAT,would be kicked out of the NFL,and Kraft would lose ownership of the team,plain and simple.
> 
> Sean Peyton gor suspended an entire year for bountygate where they was far less evidence against him than there is against the cheatriots franchise.
> 
> Any other team in the NFL like cleveland for an example,had they done what the cheatriots did,their quarterback WOULD have been suspended an ENTIRE YEAR,THEIR coach WOULD have been kicked out of the NFL,and THEIR OWNER WOULD have lost ownership of the team and their championships would be stripped from them.
> 
> they cheats have the refs in their pocket for all their home games.I used to be impressed with how they won most their games at home but no longer am i the fact they got the refs in their pockets. I used to be impressed how they turned the ball over the least with their running backs,no longer am I impressed,they have been cheating ever since belicheat took over,plain and simple,only and idiot would deny that.
> 
> 
> the last time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was way back in 2006 against the chargers whos coach was none other than marty ONE AND DONE shittenheimer whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs whether he was with the chiefs or chargers other than when he has the greatest modern day quarterback of all time joe montana of course.
> 
> the cheats last ROAD playoff win came against a ONE AND DONE coach almost ten years ago whos mind always freezed up everytime he got in the playoffs,big wow.
> 
> Lets,see,the cheats have had spygate where you seem to think they were SEVERELY  punished with a mere first round draft pick, never mind the fact many times first round draft picks dont pan out especially in late rounds.
> 
> the refs allowed them to mug the rams recievers in the superbowl-even a former refs said he thought that was the worst officiated game he ever saw saying he had seen high school games officiated better than that one,that led to their first superbowl win,oh and i WANTED the rams to lose that superbowl as everyone here knows me will attest to by the way since i have hated the Rams the last 22 years for leaving LA.
> 
> their home town refs are always calling penaltys against the opposing teams yet the pats commit those same penaltys yet they dont get called for it. there were some penaltys called against the chiefs in that game the cheats committed the same kind yet they got away with it.
> 
> They illegally spied on the rams and eagles for their superbowl wins,the others they were just more careful and were not caught,many NFL teams have said they illegally listen into them with listening devises in their locker rooms,MOST IMPORTANT though,is the headsets of the opposing teams are always going out making it so they cant communicate with each other,yet the patriots headsets NEVER go out and anytime someone brings up these pesky facts,you cheatriot apologists run off with your tail between your legs and like a child who cant admit defeat,dismiss us as kooks.
> 
> the cheatriots are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL,they are like politicians,same as how politicians get away with crimes everyday WE get punished for,they get off scott free.
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of being owned and taken to school by me?
> 
> I have no doubt you were one of those delusional nutcases  who laughed at me 2 years ago when i said the rams would be back in LA as well like so many here did.
> 
> 
> 
> During the regular season, the cheatriots they CAN go on the road and beat all these crappy football teams who have no business being in the NFL like the dolphins,jets,and bills for example which is always six EASY victorys for them every year, but as the facts prove when they go on the road and play against a GOOD team like the broncos,they cant win because they cant cheat since they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> when they cant cheat on the road in the playoffs against GOOD teams,because they dont have the home town refs in their pockets,they cant win.period.
Click to expand...

With 9/11 being an inside job and all, does any of this really even matter?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Paulie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's saved them in the past.  Willie Mcginnest faking an injury to get a free timeout and defensive substitutions in for a last minute 4th and goal from the Pats 1 yard line comes to mind.  I don't think they aim to cheat outright but the Patriots absolutely push the envelope as much as they can when it comes to bending the rules.  Sometimes they get caught.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact chrissy troll liked your post,i would be worried that you made that post.
> 
> the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for.like it or not they have tainted the sport forever,you just dont want to deal with it that a game that is dear and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them and are in denial on this.
> 
> when many former NFL players have said he is a cheater,INCLUDING some of his OWN FORMER PLAYERS.i think its safe the sport has been tainted forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do they get away with?  They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all your doing is help proove my  point FOR ME that Goodel has his head up krafts ass.
> 
> do you have reading comprehension problems or something?  what did you not understand about getting away with scandal after scandal?
> 
> shit a mere first round draft choice and a mere four game suspension.what a fucking joke of a punishment.a mere slap on the wrist. thats getting off scott free.
> 
> thats the same as some kind stealing something from their next door neighbor and their parents see it and the punishment their kid gets is their parents say-tommy that wasnt nice,please dont do that.
> 
> If the NFL did not play favorites with the cheats, were  not such a joke of a league, and were not as corrupt as our government is,then Brady would have been suspended an entire YEAR,BeliCHEAT,would be kicked out of the NFL,and Kraft would lose ownership of the team,plain and simple.
> 
> Sean Peyton gor suspended an entire year for bountygate where they was far less evidence against him than there is against the cheatriots franchise.
> 
> Any other team in the NFL like cleveland for an example,had they done what the cheatriots did,their quarterback WOULD have been suspended an ENTIRE YEAR,THEIR coach WOULD have been kicked out of the NFL,and THEIR OWNER WOULD have lost ownership of the team and their championships would be stripped from them.
> 
> they cheats have the refs in their pocket for all their home games.I used to be impressed with how they won most their games at home but no longer am i the fact they got the refs in their pockets. I used to be impressed how they turned the ball over the least with their running backs,no longer am I impressed,they have been cheating ever since belicheat took over,plain and simple,only and idiot would deny that.
> 
> 
> the last time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was way back in 2006 against the chargers whos coach was none other than marty ONE AND DONE shittenheimer whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs whether he was with the chiefs or chargers other than when he has the greatest modern day quarterback of all time joe montana of course.
> 
> the cheats last ROAD playoff win came against a ONE AND DONE coach almost ten years ago whos mind always freezed up everytime he got in the playoffs,big wow.
> 
> Lets,see,the cheats have had spygate where you seem to think they were SEVERELY  punished with a mere first round draft pick, never mind the fact many times first round draft picks dont pan out especially in late rounds.
> 
> the refs allowed them to mug the rams recievers in the superbowl-even a former refs said he thought that was the worst officiated game he ever saw saying he had seen high school games officiated better than that one,that led to their first superbowl win,oh and i WANTED the rams to lose that superbowl as everyone here knows me will attest to by the way since i have hated the Rams the last 22 years for leaving LA.
> 
> their home town refs are always calling penaltys against the opposing teams yet the pats commit those same penaltys yet they dont get called for it. there were some penaltys called against the chiefs in that game the cheats committed the same kind yet they got away with it.
> 
> They illegally spied on the rams and eagles for their superbowl wins,the others they were just more careful and were not caught,many NFL teams have said they illegally listen into them with listening devises in their locker rooms,MOST IMPORTANT though,is the headsets of the opposing teams are always going out making it so they cant communicate with each other,yet the patriots headsets NEVER go out and anytime someone brings up these pesky facts,you cheatriot apologists run off with your tail between your legs and like a child who cant admit defeat,dismiss us as kooks.
> 
> the cheatriots are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL,they are like politicians,same as how politicians get away with crimes everyday WE get punished for,they get off scott free.
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of being owned and taken to school by me?
> 
> I have no doubt you were one of those delusional nutcases  who laughed at me 2 years ago when i said the rams would be back in LA as well like so many here did.
> 
> 
> 
> During the regular season, the cheatriots they CAN go on the road and beat all these crappy football teams who have no business being in the NFL like the dolphins,jets,and bills for example which is always six EASY victorys for them every year, but as the facts prove when they go on the road and play against a GOOD team like the broncos,they cant win because they cant cheat since they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> when they cant cheat on the road in the playoffs against GOOD teams,because they dont have the home town refs in their pockets,they cant win.period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With 9/11 being an inside job and all, does any of this really even matter?
Click to expand...


No,my user name unfortunately being the truth like it is, it really DOESNT matter in the  grand scheme of things.that is WHY i come to the sports section is to at least  try and forget how evil and corrupt our government is.to get away from it all,what i know.

the fact that politicians get away with crimes everyday that we go to jail for including murder is FAR more important than this,thats a no brainer,but that is WHY i come to the sports section to try and forget how corrupt and evil our government really is to get my mind off of it if you MUST know.

Oh and no it doesnt matter compared to that but I sure did have fun taking you to school there in all my posts and owning you.

In getting back to how the cheats have tainted the sport forever,in all fun,Its funny how the Rams moving away to stank louis "while at that time was the most depressing and most devastating moment in my life since at THAT time I was much younger and not awake to how corrupt our government is and unaware that criminals in washington run the country"  in all fun, its funny how the Rams leaving LA for stank louis ACTUALLY in the end,turned out to be the best thing in the world for me to happen amazingly.

I wish I had a crystal ball with me back then when they left to know that the cheatriots would have that game rigged for them to win by the refs and that that the cheats would illegally tape the Rams practices to win their first superbowl under beliCHEAT and shady brady,because HAD I had a crystal ball with me back then in 95 when they left and I knew they would come back to LA 22 years later,I would have been HAPPY to see the Rams leave because as you well know,I have rooted on all the other 31 teams in the league to beat the Rams the past 22 years so the IRONY is,in the end,it actually BENEFITTED me having the Rams leave LA briefly since I was the happiest man alive back then when the cheats won their first superbowl against that phony fraud football team the  st louis LAMBS that played in st louis the past 22 years..

Had my RAMS stayed in LA,their home where they belong,this would be tough for me to deal had my "LA" Rams been stolen a superbowl from them by the cheats. but since it was that phony fraud team in stank louis that lost,I was the happiest man alive on the planet to see the cheats win the superbowl that year and STILL am.

I guess I cant hate the cheatriots THAT much since they DID do me a favor back then and  give me the pleasure of that evil bitch Georgia Fronitere not being able to grasp her dirty evil hands on another superbowl trophy.so I actually have the cheatriots to THANK for that,depriving her of another superbowl trophy.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> 
> 
> the fact chrissy troll liked your post,i would be worried that you made that post.
> 
> the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for.like it or not they have tainted the sport forever,you just dont want to deal with it that a game that is dear and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them and are in denial on this.
> 
> when many former NFL players have said he is a cheater,INCLUDING some of his OWN FORMER PLAYERS.i think its safe the sport has been tainted forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do they get away with?  They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all your doing is help proove my  point FOR ME that Goodel has his head up krafts ass.
> 
> do you have reading comprehension problems or something?  what did you not understand about getting away with scandal after scandal?
> 
> shit a mere first round draft choice and a mere four game suspension.what a fucking joke of a punishment.a mere slap on the wrist. thats getting off scott free.
> 
> thats the same as some kind stealing something from their next door neighbor and their parents see it and the punishment their kid gets is their parents say-tommy that wasnt nice,please dont do that.
> 
> If the NFL did not play favorites with the cheats, were  not such a joke of a league, and were not as corrupt as our government is,then Brady would have been suspended an entire YEAR,BeliCHEAT,would be kicked out of the NFL,and Kraft would lose ownership of the team,plain and simple.
> 
> Sean Peyton gor suspended an entire year for bountygate where they was far less evidence against him than there is against the cheatriots franchise.
> 
> Any other team in the NFL like cleveland for an example,had they done what the cheatriots did,their quarterback WOULD have been suspended an ENTIRE YEAR,THEIR coach WOULD have been kicked out of the NFL,and THEIR OWNER WOULD have lost ownership of the team and their championships would be stripped from them.
> 
> they cheats have the refs in their pocket for all their home games.I used to be impressed with how they won most their games at home but no longer am i the fact they got the refs in their pockets. I used to be impressed how they turned the ball over the least with their running backs,no longer am I impressed,they have been cheating ever since belicheat took over,plain and simple,only and idiot would deny that.
> 
> 
> the last time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was way back in 2006 against the chargers whos coach was none other than marty ONE AND DONE shittenheimer whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs whether he was with the chiefs or chargers other than when he has the greatest modern day quarterback of all time joe montana of course.
> 
> the cheats last ROAD playoff win came against a ONE AND DONE coach almost ten years ago whos mind always freezed up everytime he got in the playoffs,big wow.
> 
> Lets,see,the cheats have had spygate where you seem to think they were SEVERELY  punished with a mere first round draft pick, never mind the fact many times first round draft picks dont pan out especially in late rounds.
> 
> the refs allowed them to mug the rams recievers in the superbowl-even a former refs said he thought that was the worst officiated game he ever saw saying he had seen high school games officiated better than that one,that led to their first superbowl win,oh and i WANTED the rams to lose that superbowl as everyone here knows me will attest to by the way since i have hated the Rams the last 22 years for leaving LA.
> 
> their home town refs are always calling penaltys against the opposing teams yet the pats commit those same penaltys yet they dont get called for it. there were some penaltys called against the chiefs in that game the cheats committed the same kind yet they got away with it.
> 
> They illegally spied on the rams and eagles for their superbowl wins,the others they were just more careful and were not caught,many NFL teams have said they illegally listen into them with listening devises in their locker rooms,MOST IMPORTANT though,is the headsets of the opposing teams are always going out making it so they cant communicate with each other,yet the patriots headsets NEVER go out and anytime someone brings up these pesky facts,you cheatriot apologists run off with your tail between your legs and like a child who cant admit defeat,dismiss us as kooks.
> 
> the cheatriots are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL,they are like politicians,same as how politicians get away with crimes everyday WE get punished for,they get off scott free.
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of being owned and taken to school by me?
> 
> I have no doubt you were one of those delusional nutcases  who laughed at me 2 years ago when i said the rams would be back in LA as well like so many here did.
> 
> 
> 
> During the regular season, the cheatriots they CAN go on the road and beat all these crappy football teams who have no business being in the NFL like the dolphins,jets,and bills for example which is always six EASY victorys for them every year, but as the facts prove when they go on the road and play against a GOOD team like the broncos,they cant win because they cant cheat since they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> when they cant cheat on the road in the playoffs against GOOD teams,because they dont have the home town refs in their pockets,they cant win.period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With 9/11 being an inside job and all, does any of this really even matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,my user name unfortunately being the truth like it is, it really DOESNT matter in the  grand scheme of things.that is WHY i come to the sports section is to at least  try and forget how evil and corrupt our government is.to get away from it all,what i know.
> 
> the fact that politicians get away with crimes everyday that we go to jail for including murder is FAR more important than this,thats a no brainer,but that is WHY i come to the sports section to try and forget how corrupt and evil our government really is to get my mind off of it if you MUST know.
> 
> Oh and no it doesnt matter compared to that but I sure did have fun taking you to school there in all my posts and owning you.
> 
> In getting back to how the cheats have tainted the sport forever,in all fun,Its funny how the Rams moving away to stank louis "while at that time was the most depressing and most devastating moment in my life since at THAT time I was much younger and not awake to how corrupt our government is and unaware that criminals in washington run the country"  in all fun, its funny how the Rams leaving LA for stank louis ACTUALLY in the end,turned out to be the best thing in the world for me to happen amazingly.
> 
> I wish I had a crystal ball with me back then when they left to know that the cheatriots would have that game rigged for them to win by the refs and that that the cheats would illegally tape the Rams practices to win their first superbowl under beliCHEAT and shady brady,because HAD I had a crystal ball with me back then in 95 when they left and I knew they would come back to LA 22 years later,I would have been HAPPY to see the Rams leave because as you well know,I have rooted on all the other 31 teams in the league to beat the Rams the past 22 years so the IRONY is,in the end,it actually BENEFITTED me having the Rams leave LA briefly since I was the happiest man alive back then when the cheats won their first superbowl against that phony fraud football team the  st louis LAMBS that played in st louis the past 22 years..
> 
> Had my RAMS stayed in LA,their home where they belong,this would be tough for me to deal had my "LA" Rams been stolen a superbowl from them by the cheats. but since it was that phony fraud team in stank louis that lost,I was the happiest man alive on the planet to see the cheats win the superbowl that year and STILL am.
> 
> I guess I cant hate the cheatriots THAT much since they DID do me a favor back then and  give me the pleasure of that evil bitch Georgia Fronitere not being able to grasp her dirty evil hands on another superbowl trophy.so I actually have the cheatriots to THANK for that,depriving her of another superbowl trophy.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact chrissy troll liked your post,i would be worried that you made that post.
> 
> the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for.like it or not they have tainted the sport forever,you just dont want to deal with it that a game that is dear and dear to you has been tainted forever because of them and are in denial on this.
> 
> when many former NFL players have said he is a cheater,INCLUDING some of his OWN FORMER PLAYERS.i think its safe the sport has been tainted forever.
> 
> 
> 
> What do they get away with?  They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all your doing is help proove my  point FOR ME that Goodel has his head up krafts ass.
> 
> do you have reading comprehension problems or something?  what did you not understand about getting away with scandal after scandal?
> 
> shit a mere first round draft choice and a mere four game suspension.what a fucking joke of a punishment.a mere slap on the wrist. thats getting off scott free.
> 
> thats the same as some kind stealing something from their next door neighbor and their parents see it and the punishment their kid gets is their parents say-tommy that wasnt nice,please dont do that.
> 
> If the NFL did not play favorites with the cheats, were  not such a joke of a league, and were not as corrupt as our government is,then Brady would have been suspended an entire YEAR,BeliCHEAT,would be kicked out of the NFL,and Kraft would lose ownership of the team,plain and simple.
> 
> Sean Peyton gor suspended an entire year for bountygate where they was far less evidence against him than there is against the cheatriots franchise.
> 
> Any other team in the NFL like cleveland for an example,had they done what the cheatriots did,their quarterback WOULD have been suspended an ENTIRE YEAR,THEIR coach WOULD have been kicked out of the NFL,and THEIR OWNER WOULD have lost ownership of the team and their championships would be stripped from them.
> 
> they cheats have the refs in their pocket for all their home games.I used to be impressed with how they won most their games at home but no longer am i the fact they got the refs in their pockets. I used to be impressed how they turned the ball over the least with their running backs,no longer am I impressed,they have been cheating ever since belicheat took over,plain and simple,only and idiot would deny that.
> 
> 
> the last time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was way back in 2006 against the chargers whos coach was none other than marty ONE AND DONE shittenheimer whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs whether he was with the chiefs or chargers other than when he has the greatest modern day quarterback of all time joe montana of course.
> 
> the cheats last ROAD playoff win came against a ONE AND DONE coach almost ten years ago whos mind always freezed up everytime he got in the playoffs,big wow.
> 
> Lets,see,the cheats have had spygate where you seem to think they were SEVERELY  punished with a mere first round draft pick, never mind the fact many times first round draft picks dont pan out especially in late rounds.
> 
> the refs allowed them to mug the rams recievers in the superbowl-even a former refs said he thought that was the worst officiated game he ever saw saying he had seen high school games officiated better than that one,that led to their first superbowl win,oh and i WANTED the rams to lose that superbowl as everyone here knows me will attest to by the way since i have hated the Rams the last 22 years for leaving LA.
> 
> their home town refs are always calling penaltys against the opposing teams yet the pats commit those same penaltys yet they dont get called for it. there were some penaltys called against the chiefs in that game the cheats committed the same kind yet they got away with it.
> 
> They illegally spied on the rams and eagles for their superbowl wins,the others they were just more careful and were not caught,many NFL teams have said they illegally listen into them with listening devises in their locker rooms,MOST IMPORTANT though,is the headsets of the opposing teams are always going out making it so they cant communicate with each other,yet the patriots headsets NEVER go out and anytime someone brings up these pesky facts,you cheatriot apologists run off with your tail between your legs and like a child who cant admit defeat,dismiss us as kooks.
> 
> the cheatriots are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL,they are like politicians,same as how politicians get away with crimes everyday WE get punished for,they get off scott free.
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of being owned and taken to school by me?
> 
> I have no doubt you were one of those delusional nutcases  who laughed at me 2 years ago when i said the rams would be back in LA as well like so many here did.
> 
> 
> 
> During the regular season, the cheatriots they CAN go on the road and beat all these crappy football teams who have no business being in the NFL like the dolphins,jets,and bills for example which is always six EASY victorys for them every year, but as the facts prove when they go on the road and play against a GOOD team like the broncos,they cant win because they cant cheat since they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> when they cant cheat on the road in the playoffs against GOOD teams,because they dont have the home town refs in their pockets,they cant win.period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With 9/11 being an inside job and all, does any of this really even matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,my user name unfortunately being the truth like it is, it really DOESNT matter in the  grand scheme of things.that is WHY i come to the sports section is to at least  try and forget how evil and corrupt our government is.to get away from it all,what i know.
> 
> the fact that politicians get away with crimes everyday that we go to jail for including murder is FAR more important than this,thats a no brainer,but that is WHY i come to the sports section to try and forget how corrupt and evil our government really is to get my mind off of it if you MUST know.
> 
> Oh and no it doesnt matter compared to that but I sure did have fun taking you to school there in all my posts and owning you.
> 
> In getting back to how the cheats have tainted the sport forever,in all fun,Its funny how the Rams moving away to stank louis "while at that time was the most depressing and most devastating moment in my life since at THAT time I was much younger and not awake to how corrupt our government is and unaware that criminals in washington run the country"  in all fun, its funny how the Rams leaving LA for stank louis ACTUALLY in the end,turned out to be the best thing in the world for me to happen amazingly.
> 
> I wish I had a crystal ball with me back then when they left to know that the cheatriots would have that game rigged for them to win by the refs and that that the cheats would illegally tape the Rams practices to win their first superbowl under beliCHEAT and shady brady,because HAD I had a crystal ball with me back then in 95 when they left and I knew they would come back to LA 22 years later,I would have been HAPPY to see the Rams leave because as you well know,I have rooted on all the other 31 teams in the league to beat the Rams the past 22 years so the IRONY is,in the end,it actually BENEFITTED me having the Rams leave LA briefly since I was the happiest man alive back then when the cheats won their first superbowl against that phony fraud football team the  st louis LAMBS that played in st louis the past 22 years..
> 
> Had my RAMS stayed in LA,their home where they belong,this would be tough for me to deal had my "LA" Rams been stolen a superbowl from them by the cheats. but since it was that phony fraud team in stank louis that lost,I was the happiest man alive on the planet to see the cheats win the superbowl that year and STILL am.
> 
> I guess I cant hate the cheatriots THAT much since they DID do me a favor back then and  give me the pleasure of that evil bitch Georgia Fronitere not being able to grasp her dirty evil hands on another superbowl trophy.so I actually have the cheatriots to THANK for that,depriving her of another superbowl trophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Did you read that post?  His posts are like those of a child.  Lol.


----------



## Paulie

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do they get away with?  They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all your doing is help proove my  point FOR ME that Goodel has his head up krafts ass.
> 
> do you have reading comprehension problems or something?  what did you not understand about getting away with scandal after scandal?
> 
> shit a mere first round draft choice and a mere four game suspension.what a fucking joke of a punishment.a mere slap on the wrist. thats getting off scott free.
> 
> thats the same as some kind stealing something from their next door neighbor and their parents see it and the punishment their kid gets is their parents say-tommy that wasnt nice,please dont do that.
> 
> If the NFL did not play favorites with the cheats, were  not such a joke of a league, and were not as corrupt as our government is,then Brady would have been suspended an entire YEAR,BeliCHEAT,would be kicked out of the NFL,and Kraft would lose ownership of the team,plain and simple.
> 
> Sean Peyton gor suspended an entire year for bountygate where they was far less evidence against him than there is against the cheatriots franchise.
> 
> Any other team in the NFL like cleveland for an example,had they done what the cheatriots did,their quarterback WOULD have been suspended an ENTIRE YEAR,THEIR coach WOULD have been kicked out of the NFL,and THEIR OWNER WOULD have lost ownership of the team and their championships would be stripped from them.
> 
> they cheats have the refs in their pocket for all their home games.I used to be impressed with how they won most their games at home but no longer am i the fact they got the refs in their pockets. I used to be impressed how they turned the ball over the least with their running backs,no longer am I impressed,they have been cheating ever since belicheat took over,plain and simple,only and idiot would deny that.
> 
> 
> the last time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was way back in 2006 against the chargers whos coach was none other than marty ONE AND DONE shittenheimer whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs whether he was with the chiefs or chargers other than when he has the greatest modern day quarterback of all time joe montana of course.
> 
> the cheats last ROAD playoff win came against a ONE AND DONE coach almost ten years ago whos mind always freezed up everytime he got in the playoffs,big wow.
> 
> Lets,see,the cheats have had spygate where you seem to think they were SEVERELY  punished with a mere first round draft pick, never mind the fact many times first round draft picks dont pan out especially in late rounds.
> 
> the refs allowed them to mug the rams recievers in the superbowl-even a former refs said he thought that was the worst officiated game he ever saw saying he had seen high school games officiated better than that one,that led to their first superbowl win,oh and i WANTED the rams to lose that superbowl as everyone here knows me will attest to by the way since i have hated the Rams the last 22 years for leaving LA.
> 
> their home town refs are always calling penaltys against the opposing teams yet the pats commit those same penaltys yet they dont get called for it. there were some penaltys called against the chiefs in that game the cheats committed the same kind yet they got away with it.
> 
> They illegally spied on the rams and eagles for their superbowl wins,the others they were just more careful and were not caught,many NFL teams have said they illegally listen into them with listening devises in their locker rooms,MOST IMPORTANT though,is the headsets of the opposing teams are always going out making it so they cant communicate with each other,yet the patriots headsets NEVER go out and anytime someone brings up these pesky facts,you cheatriot apologists run off with your tail between your legs and like a child who cant admit defeat,dismiss us as kooks.
> 
> the cheatriots are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL,they are like politicians,same as how politicians get away with crimes everyday WE get punished for,they get off scott free.
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of being owned and taken to school by me?
> 
> I have no doubt you were one of those delusional nutcases  who laughed at me 2 years ago when i said the rams would be back in LA as well like so many here did.
> 
> 
> 
> During the regular season, the cheatriots they CAN go on the road and beat all these crappy football teams who have no business being in the NFL like the dolphins,jets,and bills for example which is always six EASY victorys for them every year, but as the facts prove when they go on the road and play against a GOOD team like the broncos,they cant win because they cant cheat since they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> when they cant cheat on the road in the playoffs against GOOD teams,because they dont have the home town refs in their pockets,they cant win.period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With 9/11 being an inside job and all, does any of this really even matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,my user name unfortunately being the truth like it is, it really DOESNT matter in the  grand scheme of things.that is WHY i come to the sports section is to at least  try and forget how evil and corrupt our government is.to get away from it all,what i know.
> 
> the fact that politicians get away with crimes everyday that we go to jail for including murder is FAR more important than this,thats a no brainer,but that is WHY i come to the sports section to try and forget how corrupt and evil our government really is to get my mind off of it if you MUST know.
> 
> Oh and no it doesnt matter compared to that but I sure did have fun taking you to school there in all my posts and owning you.
> 
> In getting back to how the cheats have tainted the sport forever,in all fun,Its funny how the Rams moving away to stank louis "while at that time was the most depressing and most devastating moment in my life since at THAT time I was much younger and not awake to how corrupt our government is and unaware that criminals in washington run the country"  in all fun, its funny how the Rams leaving LA for stank louis ACTUALLY in the end,turned out to be the best thing in the world for me to happen amazingly.
> 
> I wish I had a crystal ball with me back then when they left to know that the cheatriots would have that game rigged for them to win by the refs and that that the cheats would illegally tape the Rams practices to win their first superbowl under beliCHEAT and shady brady,because HAD I had a crystal ball with me back then in 95 when they left and I knew they would come back to LA 22 years later,I would have been HAPPY to see the Rams leave because as you well know,I have rooted on all the other 31 teams in the league to beat the Rams the past 22 years so the IRONY is,in the end,it actually BENEFITTED me having the Rams leave LA briefly since I was the happiest man alive back then when the cheats won their first superbowl against that phony fraud football team the  st louis LAMBS that played in st louis the past 22 years..
> 
> Had my RAMS stayed in LA,their home where they belong,this would be tough for me to deal had my "LA" Rams been stolen a superbowl from them by the cheats. but since it was that phony fraud team in stank louis that lost,I was the happiest man alive on the planet to see the cheats win the superbowl that year and STILL am.
> 
> I guess I cant hate the cheatriots THAT much since they DID do me a favor back then and  give me the pleasure of that evil bitch Georgia Fronitere not being able to grasp her dirty evil hands on another superbowl trophy.so I actually have the cheatriots to THANK for that,depriving her of another superbowl trophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read that post?  His posts are like those of a child.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Even the readers digest version of that post is an encyclopedia.. I don't have that type of attention span


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> all your doing is help proove my  point FOR ME that Goodel has his head up krafts ass.
> 
> do you have reading comprehension problems or something?  what did you not understand about getting away with scandal after scandal?
> 
> shit a mere first round draft choice and a mere four game suspension.what a fucking joke of a punishment.a mere slap on the wrist. thats getting off scott free.
> 
> thats the same as some kind stealing something from their next door neighbor and their parents see it and the punishment their kid gets is their parents say-tommy that wasnt nice,please dont do that.
> 
> If the NFL did not play favorites with the cheats, were  not such a joke of a league, and were not as corrupt as our government is,then Brady would have been suspended an entire YEAR,BeliCHEAT,would be kicked out of the NFL,and Kraft would lose ownership of the team,plain and simple.
> 
> Sean Peyton gor suspended an entire year for bountygate where they was far less evidence against him than there is against the cheatriots franchise.
> 
> Any other team in the NFL like cleveland for an example,had they done what the cheatriots did,their quarterback WOULD have been suspended an ENTIRE YEAR,THEIR coach WOULD have been kicked out of the NFL,and THEIR OWNER WOULD have lost ownership of the team and their championships would be stripped from them.
> 
> they cheats have the refs in their pocket for all their home games.I used to be impressed with how they won most their games at home but no longer am i the fact they got the refs in their pockets. I used to be impressed how they turned the ball over the least with their running backs,no longer am I impressed,they have been cheating ever since belicheat took over,plain and simple,only and idiot would deny that.
> 
> 
> the last time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was way back in 2006 against the chargers whos coach was none other than marty ONE AND DONE shittenheimer whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs whether he was with the chiefs or chargers other than when he has the greatest modern day quarterback of all time joe montana of course.
> 
> the cheats last ROAD playoff win came against a ONE AND DONE coach almost ten years ago whos mind always freezed up everytime he got in the playoffs,big wow.
> 
> Lets,see,the cheats have had spygate where you seem to think they were SEVERELY  punished with a mere first round draft pick, never mind the fact many times first round draft picks dont pan out especially in late rounds.
> 
> the refs allowed them to mug the rams recievers in the superbowl-even a former refs said he thought that was the worst officiated game he ever saw saying he had seen high school games officiated better than that one,that led to their first superbowl win,oh and i WANTED the rams to lose that superbowl as everyone here knows me will attest to by the way since i have hated the Rams the last 22 years for leaving LA.
> 
> their home town refs are always calling penaltys against the opposing teams yet the pats commit those same penaltys yet they dont get called for it. there were some penaltys called against the chiefs in that game the cheats committed the same kind yet they got away with it.
> 
> They illegally spied on the rams and eagles for their superbowl wins,the others they were just more careful and were not caught,many NFL teams have said they illegally listen into them with listening devises in their locker rooms,MOST IMPORTANT though,is the headsets of the opposing teams are always going out making it so they cant communicate with each other,yet the patriots headsets NEVER go out and anytime someone brings up these pesky facts,you cheatriot apologists run off with your tail between your legs and like a child who cant admit defeat,dismiss us as kooks.
> 
> the cheatriots are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL,they are like politicians,same as how politicians get away with crimes everyday WE get punished for,they get off scott free.
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of being owned and taken to school by me?
> 
> I have no doubt you were one of those delusional nutcases  who laughed at me 2 years ago when i said the rams would be back in LA as well like so many here did.
> 
> 
> 
> During the regular season, the cheatriots they CAN go on the road and beat all these crappy football teams who have no business being in the NFL like the dolphins,jets,and bills for example which is always six EASY victorys for them every year, but as the facts prove when they go on the road and play against a GOOD team like the broncos,they cant win because they cant cheat since they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> when they cant cheat on the road in the playoffs against GOOD teams,because they dont have the home town refs in their pockets,they cant win.period.
> 
> 
> 
> With 9/11 being an inside job and all, does any of this really even matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,my user name unfortunately being the truth like it is, it really DOESNT matter in the  grand scheme of things.that is WHY i come to the sports section is to at least  try and forget how evil and corrupt our government is.to get away from it all,what i know.
> 
> the fact that politicians get away with crimes everyday that we go to jail for including murder is FAR more important than this,thats a no brainer,but that is WHY i come to the sports section to try and forget how corrupt and evil our government really is to get my mind off of it if you MUST know.
> 
> Oh and no it doesnt matter compared to that but I sure did have fun taking you to school there in all my posts and owning you.
> 
> In getting back to how the cheats have tainted the sport forever,in all fun,Its funny how the Rams moving away to stank louis "while at that time was the most depressing and most devastating moment in my life since at THAT time I was much younger and not awake to how corrupt our government is and unaware that criminals in washington run the country"  in all fun, its funny how the Rams leaving LA for stank louis ACTUALLY in the end,turned out to be the best thing in the world for me to happen amazingly.
> 
> I wish I had a crystal ball with me back then when they left to know that the cheatriots would have that game rigged for them to win by the refs and that that the cheats would illegally tape the Rams practices to win their first superbowl under beliCHEAT and shady brady,because HAD I had a crystal ball with me back then in 95 when they left and I knew they would come back to LA 22 years later,I would have been HAPPY to see the Rams leave because as you well know,I have rooted on all the other 31 teams in the league to beat the Rams the past 22 years so the IRONY is,in the end,it actually BENEFITTED me having the Rams leave LA briefly since I was the happiest man alive back then when the cheats won their first superbowl against that phony fraud football team the  st louis LAMBS that played in st louis the past 22 years..
> 
> Had my RAMS stayed in LA,their home where they belong,this would be tough for me to deal had my "LA" Rams been stolen a superbowl from them by the cheats. but since it was that phony fraud team in stank louis that lost,I was the happiest man alive on the planet to see the cheats win the superbowl that year and STILL am.
> 
> I guess I cant hate the cheatriots THAT much since they DID do me a favor back then and  give me the pleasure of that evil bitch Georgia Fronitere not being able to grasp her dirty evil hands on another superbowl trophy.so I actually have the cheatriots to THANK for that,depriving her of another superbowl trophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read that post?  His posts are like those of a child.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the readers digest version of that post is an encyclopedia.. I don't have that type of attention span
Click to expand...


Except for the horrible grammar and emoticons.  What kind of a man uses all those emoticons?


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> all your doing is help proove my  point FOR ME that Goodel has his head up krafts ass.
> 
> do you have reading comprehension problems or something?  what did you not understand about getting away with scandal after scandal?
> 
> shit a mere first round draft choice and a mere four game suspension.what a fucking joke of a punishment.a mere slap on the wrist. thats getting off scott free.
> 
> thats the same as some kind stealing something from their next door neighbor and their parents see it and the punishment their kid gets is their parents say-tommy that wasnt nice,please dont do that.
> 
> If the NFL did not play favorites with the cheats, were  not such a joke of a league, and were not as corrupt as our government is,then Brady would have been suspended an entire YEAR,BeliCHEAT,would be kicked out of the NFL,and Kraft would lose ownership of the team,plain and simple.
> 
> Sean Peyton gor suspended an entire year for bountygate where they was far less evidence against him than there is against the cheatriots franchise.
> 
> Any other team in the NFL like cleveland for an example,had they done what the cheatriots did,their quarterback WOULD have been suspended an ENTIRE YEAR,THEIR coach WOULD have been kicked out of the NFL,and THEIR OWNER WOULD have lost ownership of the team and their championships would be stripped from them.
> 
> they cheats have the refs in their pocket for all their home games.I used to be impressed with how they won most their games at home but no longer am i the fact they got the refs in their pockets. I used to be impressed how they turned the ball over the least with their running backs,no longer am I impressed,they have been cheating ever since belicheat took over,plain and simple,only and idiot would deny that.
> 
> 
> the last time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was way back in 2006 against the chargers whos coach was none other than marty ONE AND DONE shittenheimer whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs whether he was with the chiefs or chargers other than when he has the greatest modern day quarterback of all time joe montana of course.
> 
> the cheats last ROAD playoff win came against a ONE AND DONE coach almost ten years ago whos mind always freezed up everytime he got in the playoffs,big wow.
> 
> Lets,see,the cheats have had spygate where you seem to think they were SEVERELY  punished with a mere first round draft pick, never mind the fact many times first round draft picks dont pan out especially in late rounds.
> 
> the refs allowed them to mug the rams recievers in the superbowl-even a former refs said he thought that was the worst officiated game he ever saw saying he had seen high school games officiated better than that one,that led to their first superbowl win,oh and i WANTED the rams to lose that superbowl as everyone here knows me will attest to by the way since i have hated the Rams the last 22 years for leaving LA.
> 
> their home town refs are always calling penaltys against the opposing teams yet the pats commit those same penaltys yet they dont get called for it. there were some penaltys called against the chiefs in that game the cheats committed the same kind yet they got away with it.
> 
> They illegally spied on the rams and eagles for their superbowl wins,the others they were just more careful and were not caught,many NFL teams have said they illegally listen into them with listening devises in their locker rooms,MOST IMPORTANT though,is the headsets of the opposing teams are always going out making it so they cant communicate with each other,yet the patriots headsets NEVER go out and anytime someone brings up these pesky facts,you cheatriot apologists run off with your tail between your legs and like a child who cant admit defeat,dismiss us as kooks.
> 
> the cheatriots are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL,they are like politicians,same as how politicians get away with crimes everyday WE get punished for,they get off scott free.
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of being owned and taken to school by me?
> 
> I have no doubt you were one of those delusional nutcases  who laughed at me 2 years ago when i said the rams would be back in LA as well like so many here did.
> 
> 
> 
> During the regular season, the cheatriots they CAN go on the road and beat all these crappy football teams who have no business being in the NFL like the dolphins,jets,and bills for example which is always six EASY victorys for them every year, but as the facts prove when they go on the road and play against a GOOD team like the broncos,they cant win because they cant cheat since they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> when they cant cheat on the road in the playoffs against GOOD teams,because they dont have the home town refs in their pockets,they cant win.period.
> 
> 
> 
> With 9/11 being an inside job and all, does any of this really even matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,my user name unfortunately being the truth like it is, it really DOESNT matter in the  grand scheme of things.that is WHY i come to the sports section is to at least  try and forget how evil and corrupt our government is.to get away from it all,what i know.
> 
> the fact that politicians get away with crimes everyday that we go to jail for including murder is FAR more important than this,thats a no brainer,but that is WHY i come to the sports section to try and forget how corrupt and evil our government really is to get my mind off of it if you MUST know.
> 
> Oh and no it doesnt matter compared to that but I sure did have fun taking you to school there in all my posts and owning you.
> 
> In getting back to how the cheats have tainted the sport forever,in all fun,Its funny how the Rams moving away to stank louis "while at that time was the most depressing and most devastating moment in my life since at THAT time I was much younger and not awake to how corrupt our government is and unaware that criminals in washington run the country"  in all fun, its funny how the Rams leaving LA for stank louis ACTUALLY in the end,turned out to be the best thing in the world for me to happen amazingly.
> 
> I wish I had a crystal ball with me back then when they left to know that the cheatriots would have that game rigged for them to win by the refs and that that the cheats would illegally tape the Rams practices to win their first superbowl under beliCHEAT and shady brady,because HAD I had a crystal ball with me back then in 95 when they left and I knew they would come back to LA 22 years later,I would have been HAPPY to see the Rams leave because as you well know,I have rooted on all the other 31 teams in the league to beat the Rams the past 22 years so the IRONY is,in the end,it actually BENEFITTED me having the Rams leave LA briefly since I was the happiest man alive back then when the cheats won their first superbowl against that phony fraud football team the  st louis LAMBS that played in st louis the past 22 years..
> 
> Had my RAMS stayed in LA,their home where they belong,this would be tough for me to deal had my "LA" Rams been stolen a superbowl from them by the cheats. but since it was that phony fraud team in stank louis that lost,I was the happiest man alive on the planet to see the cheats win the superbowl that year and STILL am.
> 
> I guess I cant hate the cheatriots THAT much since they DID do me a favor back then and  give me the pleasure of that evil bitch Georgia Fronitere not being able to grasp her dirty evil hands on another superbowl trophy.so I actually have the cheatriots to THANK for that,depriving her of another superbowl trophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read that post?  His posts are like those of a child.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the readers digest version of that post is an encyclopedia.. I don't have that type of attention span
Click to expand...


I just post memes to make him mad.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Fiero425

I was a big fan of Brady's; even though from Chicago! I would have accepted "deflate-gate," but his fighting his punishment has really put me off! He's proved himself to not only be a cheat, but an a-hole who's more concerned with his reputation over the "game" itself! I also had Rodgers right up there in talent and grit, but he disappointed me by "vouching" for his good buddy and baseball player Ryan Brawn when busted for PED use! It may not make sense to others, but character is important to me! Draymond Green disappointed me with his kicking of OKC's Steve Adams in the nether-regions and then lying about it! I was cheering them on until then; now they can go down in flames and I couldn't care less! ;-/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> I was a big fan of Brady's; even though from Chicago! I would have accepted "deflate-gate," but his fighting his punishment has really put me off! He's proved himself to not only be a cheat, but an a-hole who's more concerned with his reputation over the "game" itself! I also had Rodgers right up there in talent and grit, but he disappointed me by "vouching" for his good buddy and baseball player Ryan Brawn when busted for PED use! It may not make sense to others, but character is important to me! Draymond Green disappointed me with his kicking of OKC's Steve Adams in the nether-regions and then lying about it! I was cheering them on until then; now they can go down in flames and I couldn't care less! ;-/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> all your doing is help proove my  point FOR ME that Goodel has his head up krafts ass.
> 
> do you have reading comprehension problems or something?  what did you not understand about getting away with scandal after scandal?
> 
> shit a mere first round draft choice and a mere four game suspension.what a fucking joke of a punishment.a mere slap on the wrist. thats getting off scott free.
> 
> thats the same as some kind stealing something from their next door neighbor and their parents see it and the punishment their kid gets is their parents say-tommy that wasnt nice,please dont do that.
> 
> If the NFL did not play favorites with the cheats, were  not such a joke of a league, and were not as corrupt as our government is,then Brady would have been suspended an entire YEAR,BeliCHEAT,would be kicked out of the NFL,and Kraft would lose ownership of the team,plain and simple.
> 
> Sean Peyton gor suspended an entire year for bountygate where they was far less evidence against him than there is against the cheatriots franchise.
> 
> Any other team in the NFL like cleveland for an example,had they done what the cheatriots did,their quarterback WOULD have been suspended an ENTIRE YEAR,THEIR coach WOULD have been kicked out of the NFL,and THEIR OWNER WOULD have lost ownership of the team and their championships would be stripped from them.
> 
> they cheats have the refs in their pocket for all their home games.I used to be impressed with how they won most their games at home but no longer am i the fact they got the refs in their pockets. I used to be impressed how they turned the ball over the least with their running backs,no longer am I impressed,they have been cheating ever since belicheat took over,plain and simple,only and idiot would deny that.
> 
> 
> the last time the cheats won a playoff game on the ROAD,was way back in 2006 against the chargers whos coach was none other than marty ONE AND DONE shittenheimer whos teams ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs whether he was with the chiefs or chargers other than when he has the greatest modern day quarterback of all time joe montana of course.
> 
> the cheats last ROAD playoff win came against a ONE AND DONE coach almost ten years ago whos mind always freezed up everytime he got in the playoffs,big wow.
> 
> Lets,see,the cheats have had spygate where you seem to think they were SEVERELY  punished with a mere first round draft pick, never mind the fact many times first round draft picks dont pan out especially in late rounds.
> 
> the refs allowed them to mug the rams recievers in the superbowl-even a former refs said he thought that was the worst officiated game he ever saw saying he had seen high school games officiated better than that one,that led to their first superbowl win,oh and i WANTED the rams to lose that superbowl as everyone here knows me will attest to by the way since i have hated the Rams the last 22 years for leaving LA.
> 
> their home town refs are always calling penaltys against the opposing teams yet the pats commit those same penaltys yet they dont get called for it. there were some penaltys called against the chiefs in that game the cheats committed the same kind yet they got away with it.
> 
> They illegally spied on the rams and eagles for their superbowl wins,the others they were just more careful and were not caught,many NFL teams have said they illegally listen into them with listening devises in their locker rooms,MOST IMPORTANT though,is the headsets of the opposing teams are always going out making it so they cant communicate with each other,yet the patriots headsets NEVER go out and anytime someone brings up these pesky facts,you cheatriot apologists run off with your tail between your legs and like a child who cant admit defeat,dismiss us as kooks.
> 
> the cheatriots are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL,they are like politicians,same as how politicians get away with crimes everyday WE get punished for,they get off scott free.
> 
> dont you EVER get tired of being owned and taken to school by me?
> 
> I have no doubt you were one of those delusional nutcases  who laughed at me 2 years ago when i said the rams would be back in LA as well like so many here did.
> 
> 
> 
> During the regular season, the cheatriots they CAN go on the road and beat all these crappy football teams who have no business being in the NFL like the dolphins,jets,and bills for example which is always six EASY victorys for them every year, but as the facts prove when they go on the road and play against a GOOD team like the broncos,they cant win because they cant cheat since they dont have the home town refs in their pockets.
> 
> when they cant cheat on the road in the playoffs against GOOD teams,because they dont have the home town refs in their pockets,they cant win.period.
> 
> 
> 
> With 9/11 being an inside job and all, does any of this really even matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,my user name unfortunately being the truth like it is, it really DOESNT matter in the  grand scheme of things.that is WHY i come to the sports section is to at least  try and forget how evil and corrupt our government is.to get away from it all,what i know.
> 
> the fact that politicians get away with crimes everyday that we go to jail for including murder is FAR more important than this,thats a no brainer,but that is WHY i come to the sports section to try and forget how corrupt and evil our government really is to get my mind off of it if you MUST know.
> 
> Oh and no it doesnt matter compared to that but I sure did have fun taking you to school there in all my posts and owning you.
> 
> In getting back to how the cheats have tainted the sport forever,in all fun,Its funny how the Rams moving away to stank louis "while at that time was the most depressing and most devastating moment in my life since at THAT time I was much younger and not awake to how corrupt our government is and unaware that criminals in washington run the country"  in all fun, its funny how the Rams leaving LA for stank louis ACTUALLY in the end,turned out to be the best thing in the world for me to happen amazingly.
> 
> I wish I had a crystal ball with me back then when they left to know that the cheatriots would have that game rigged for them to win by the refs and that that the cheats would illegally tape the Rams practices to win their first superbowl under beliCHEAT and shady brady,because HAD I had a crystal ball with me back then in 95 when they left and I knew they would come back to LA 22 years later,I would have been HAPPY to see the Rams leave because as you well know,I have rooted on all the other 31 teams in the league to beat the Rams the past 22 years so the IRONY is,in the end,it actually BENEFITTED me having the Rams leave LA briefly since I was the happiest man alive back then when the cheats won their first superbowl against that phony fraud football team the  st louis LAMBS that played in st louis the past 22 years..
> 
> Had my RAMS stayed in LA,their home where they belong,this would be tough for me to deal had my "LA" Rams been stolen a superbowl from them by the cheats. but since it was that phony fraud team in stank louis that lost,I was the happiest man alive on the planet to see the cheats win the superbowl that year and STILL am.
> 
> I guess I cant hate the cheatriots THAT much since they DID do me a favor back then and  give me the pleasure of that evil bitch Georgia Fronitere not being able to grasp her dirty evil hands on another superbowl trophy.so I actually have the cheatriots to THANK for that,depriving her of another superbowl trophy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read that post?  His posts are like those of a child.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the readers digest version of that post is an encyclopedia.. I don't have that type of attention span
Click to expand...


In short,the dummies style  version for ya since thats what it takes with you obviously.



In the end,as devastaing and depressing as it was for me when the Rams left LA,who would have thunked in the end it would have turned out to be the best thing that could have happened to me since I was the happiest man alive to see that team that played in st louis the last 22 years lose that superbowl giving shady brady and Belicheat their first superbowl wins.

The LOS ANGELES Rams losing the superbowl would have been painful for me the fact that was the worst officiated NFL game ever in history the fact they let the cheats MUG the st louis teams receivers like they did. 

But since it was Not the Los Angeles Rams that lost,I was the happiest man alive the fact the cheats deprived that evil bitch owner of getting her evil hands on another superbowl trophy.

since the cheats did THAT much,I cant hate them too much.

and it was fun taking you to school in all my previous posts as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> I was a big fan of Brady's; even though from Chicago! I would have accepted "deflate-gate," but his fighting his punishment has really put me off! He's proved himself to not only be a cheat, but an a-hole who's more concerned with his reputation over the "game" itself! I also had Rodgers right up there in talent and grit, but he disappointed me by "vouching" for his good buddy and baseball player Ryan Brawn when busted for PED use! It may not make sense to others, but character is important to me! Draymond Green disappointed me with his kicking of OKC's Steve Adams in the nether-regions and then lying about it! I was cheering them on until then; now they can go down in flames and I couldn't care less! ;-/



well said.

what do all these people here below all have in common?

Barry Bonds.
Sammy Sosa,
Mark Mcguire
Roger Clemons
Lance Armstrong
Bill Belicheck.
Tom Brady
Chicago Black Sox
New England Patriots.
you guessed it-*


----------



## Fiero425

9/11 inside job said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a big fan of Brady's; even though from Chicago! I would have accepted "deflate-gate," but his fighting his punishment has really put me off! He's proved himself to not only be a cheat, but an a-hole who's more concerned with his reputation over the "game" itself! I also had Rodgers right up there in talent and grit, but he disappointed me by "vouching" for his good buddy and baseball player Ryan Brawn when busted for PED use! It may not make sense to others, but character is important to me! Draymond Green disappointed me with his kicking of OKC's Steve Adams in the nether-regions and then lying about it! I was cheering them on until then; now they can go down in flames and I couldn't care less! ;-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well said.
> 
> what do all these people here below all have in common?
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Sammy Sosa,
> Mark McGuire
> Roger Clemons
> Lance Armstrong
> Bill Belichick.
> Tom Brady
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots.
> you guessed it-*
Click to expand...


The only one I don't have any problems with is Barry Bonds! He was already the greatest and best BB player of his era! If anything, his numbers were curtailed and suppressed by gutless managers that intentionally walked him over 200 times a season during the period he supposedly was juicing; even Mike Scioscia in the World Series in 2001! The only thing that changed were the distances of the homeruns he would have hit anyway! ;-/


----------



## CremeBrulee

Paulie said:


> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football



Faking an injury or even tampering with the psi of a ball isn't that big a deal to me because it happens on the field and many players engage in that sort of activity.  Digging through the trash, scouring hotels and locker rooms, jamming headsets, taping signals and practices, etc resembles corporate espionage rather than sport.



Paulie said:


> What do they get away with? They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?



That it goes beyond deflating footballs and they have been repeatedly warned about the behavior but keep doing it.  This is why a lot of people think the deflated football punishment was so harsh.  Deflating the ball is not that big of deal on its own.  Other quarterbacks admitted to doing the same thing.  Taken in conjunction with their past and suspected current behavior it becomes a pattern.  Once the other owners started complaining, Roger Goodell couldn't bury his head in the sand anymore.  
The Patriots are still a good team without Mr. Brady.  I am sure they will still make the playoffs.  Especially in that conference.  Not as weak (perhaps disarray is the better word) as the NFC East though. 



ChrisL said:


> I don't even read those loons' posts anymore, I just scroll right on by them.



I enjoy discussing football with him.



9/11 inside job said:


> what do all these people here below all have in common?
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Sammy Sosa,
> Mark Mcguire
> Roger Clemons
> Lance Armstrong
> Bill Belicheck.
> Tom Brady
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots.
> you guessed it-*



The St. Louis Cardinals are disappointed they didn't make your list for hacking player databases.


----------



## Fiero425

CremeBrulee said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faking an injury or even tampering with the psi of a ball isn't that big a deal to me because it happens on the field and many players engage in that sort of activity.  Digging through the trash, scouring hotels and locker rooms, jamming headsets, taping signals and practices, etc resembles corporate espionage rather than sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do they get away with? They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> *What am I missing here?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That it goes beyond deflating footballs and they have been repeatedly warned about the behavior but keep doing it.  This is why a lot of people think the deflated football punishment was so harsh.  Deflating the ball is not that big of deal on its own.  Other quarterbacks admitted to doing the same thing.  Taken in conjunction with their past and suspected current behavior it becomes a pattern.  Once the other owners started complaining, Roger Goodell couldn't bury his head in the sand anymore.
> The Patriots are still a good team without Mr. Brady.  I am sure they will still make the playoffs.  Especially in that conference.  Not as weak (perhaps disarray is the better word) as the NFC East though.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even read those loons' posts anymore, I just scroll right on by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy discussing football with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do all these people here below all have in common?
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Sammy Sosa,
> Mark Mcguire
> Roger Clemons
> Lance Armstrong
> Bill Belicheck.
> Tom Brady
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots.
> you guessed it-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The St. Louis Cardinals are disappointed they didn't make your list for hacking player databases.
Click to expand...


Karma caught up with them in one of best seasonal years with an undefeated regular season; they wound up tying with my Bears and the 49's at 18-1 but without the Super Bowl! Spy-Gate tainted the season; maybe that's what you're missing! They're colossal cheats and have been doing underhanded stuff for well over 10 years under Belichick's leadership! I guess we ca hark back to Jim Rome's adage of, _"if you're not cheating, you're not trying!"_ No other team in memory can speak to this with more expertise! How often do they have to be caught for you to criticize these losers? Talk about a tainted record! ;-/


----------



## Paulie

There's no disarray in any division right now. As football fans have we not learned by now that no one knows a single fucking thing about what's going to happen in an upcoming season?  This ain't the NBA.. We don't already know who's going to win before the season starts


----------



## Kat

At least post some hunky pics of Brady, even if you must fight in this thread!


----------



## Pogo

Kat said:


> At least post some hunky pics of Brady, even if you must fight in this thread!



awright awright.


----------



## Kat

Well UGH. But, I do like her. I don't think of women as hunky though. LOL


----------



## Fiero425

Kat said:


> Well UGH. But, I do like her. I don't think of women as hunky though. LOL



Not even Diana Prince; Wonder Woman?


----------



## Kat

As long as there are hunky Brady pics, all is well with me!


----------



## Fiero425

Kat said:


> As long as there are hunky Brady pics, all is well with me!



Even though he's getting better with age, I'm so disappointed with him it doesn't matter to me! ;-/


----------



## Kat

Fiero425 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as there are hunky Brady pics, all is well with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though he's getting better with age, I'm so disappointed with him it doesn't matter to me! ;-/
Click to expand...



We do not really know just what is or isn't true. Just like how we can't trust the media. Everything is warped.


----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## CremeBrulee

Paulie said:


> There's no disarray in any division right now. As football fans have we not learned by now that no one knows a single fucking thing about what's going to happen in an upcoming season?  This ain't the NBA.. We don't already know who's going to win before the season starts


Gosh. So serious.  Guy can't even make a joke.



Kat said:


> At least post some hunky pics of Brady, even if you must fight in this thread!


Not tryin to fight with anybody.  Does this count?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faking an injury or even tampering with the psi of a ball isn't that big a deal to me because it happens on the field and many players engage in that sort of activity.  Digging through the trash, scouring hotels and locker rooms, jamming headsets, taping signals and practices, etc resembles corporate espionage rather than sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do they get away with? They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That it goes beyond deflating footballs and they have been repeatedly warned about the behavior but keep doing it.  This is why a lot of people think the deflated football punishment was so harsh.  Deflating the ball is not that big of deal on its own.  Other quarterbacks admitted to doing the same thing.  Taken in conjunction with their past and suspected current behavior it becomes a pattern.  Once the other owners started complaining, Roger Goodell couldn't bury his head in the sand anymore.
> The Patriots are still a good team without Mr. Brady.  I am sure they will still make the playoffs.  Especially in that conference.  Not as weak (perhaps disarray is the better word) as the NFC East though.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even read those loons' posts anymore, I just scroll right on by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy discussing football with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do all these people here below all have in common?
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Sammy Sosa,
> Mark Mcguire
> Roger Clemons
> Lance Armstrong
> Bill Belicheck.
> Tom Brady
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots.
> you guessed it-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The St. Louis Cardinals are disappointed they didn't make your list for hacking player databases.
Click to expand...


You took him to school same as I did with all my previous posts,well done.

Yeah even with the four game suspension they will probably make it,the dolphins,jets,and bills are all creampuffs that dont belong in the NFL.that is six easy victorys for them each year. Put them in a tough division that is very phiysical like the NFW west and play in the NFC conference,and lets just see how good they really are then.

oh yeah,I forgot about the cardinals,ONE MORE REASON to hate st louis sports teams.whats interesting is that someone posted a pic of Tony Larussa hanging out with Belicheat about a year ago.

Looks like Belicheat has taught the cardinals well. In Baseball they dont have communication devices though so they cant fix it so the headsets go out all the time or have refs call penaltys against the cards but not against the opposing team thats why they cant be great all the time.

Its harder to fix baseball games than it is football unless the games are very close where a key bad call by an umpire can be the deciding factor in a game calling a ball a strike or vice versa.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no disarray in any division right now. As football fans have we not learned by now that no one knows a single fucking thing about what's going to happen in an upcoming season?  This ain't the NBA.. We don't already know who's going to win before the season starts
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh. So serious.  Guy can't even make a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least post some hunky pics of Brady, even if you must fight in this thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not tryin to fight with anybody.  Does this count?
Click to expand...

Yeah I would think THAT would count.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faking an injury or even tampering with the psi of a ball isn't that big a deal to me because it happens on the field and many players engage in that sort of activity.  Digging through the trash, scouring hotels and locker rooms, jamming headsets, taping signals and practices, etc resembles corporate espionage rather than sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do they get away with? They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> *What am I missing here?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That it goes beyond deflating footballs and they have been repeatedly warned about the behavior but keep doing it.  This is why a lot of people think the deflated football punishment was so harsh.  Deflating the ball is not that big of deal on its own.  Other quarterbacks admitted to doing the same thing.  Taken in conjunction with their past and suspected current behavior it becomes a pattern.  Once the other owners started complaining, Roger Goodell couldn't bury his head in the sand anymore.
> The Patriots are still a good team without Mr. Brady.  I am sure they will still make the playoffs.  Especially in that conference.  Not as weak (perhaps disarray is the better word) as the NFC East though.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even read those loons' posts anymore, I just scroll right on by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy discussing football with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do all these people here below all have in common?
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Sammy Sosa,
> Mark Mcguire
> Roger Clemons
> Lance Armstrong
> Bill Belicheck.
> Tom Brady
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots.
> you guessed it-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The St. Louis Cardinals are disappointed they didn't make your list for hacking player databases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Karma caught up with them in one of best seasonal years with an undefeated regular season; they wound up tying with my Bears and the 49's at 18-1 but without the Super Bowl! Spy-Gate tainted the season; maybe that's what you're missing! They're colossal cheats and have been doing underhanded stuff for well over 10 years under Belichick's leadership! I guess we ca hark back to Jim Rome's adage of, _"if you're not cheating, you're not trying!"_ No other team in memory can speak to this with more expertise! How often do they have to be caught for you to criticize these losers? Talk about a tainted record! ;-/
Click to expand...


Your wasting your breath on him.I took him to school in all my posts and he did this when he was cornered and knew he could not counter my facts- some people just cant accept it that they have tainted the game,that the NFL is corrupt. but it WAS fun watching you take him to school.It always is fun taking him to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> At least post some hunky pics of Brady, even if you must fight in this thread!



theres no fighting going on in this thread,just a few of us are enjoying taking a certain poster here to  school that the cheats have tainted the sport forever..

Oh and since you did ask for a pic of Brady.ask and you shall recieve.


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faking an injury or even tampering with the psi of a ball isn't that big a deal to me because it happens on the field and many players engage in that sort of activity.  Digging through the trash, scouring hotels and locker rooms, jamming headsets, taping signals and practices, etc resembles corporate espionage rather than sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do they get away with? They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That it goes beyond deflating footballs and they have been repeatedly warned about the behavior but keep doing it.  This is why a lot of people think the deflated football punishment was so harsh.  Deflating the ball is not that big of deal on its own.  Other quarterbacks admitted to doing the same thing.  Taken in conjunction with their past and suspected current behavior it becomes a pattern.  Once the other owners started complaining, Roger Goodell couldn't bury his head in the sand anymore.
> The Patriots are still a good team without Mr. Brady.  I am sure they will still make the playoffs.  Especially in that conference.  Not as weak (perhaps disarray is the better word) as the NFC East though.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even read those loons' posts anymore, I just scroll right on by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy discussing football with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do all these people here below all have in common?
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Sammy Sosa,
> Mark Mcguire
> Roger Clemons
> Lance Armstrong
> Bill Belicheck.
> Tom Brady
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots.
> you guessed it-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The St. Louis Cardinals are disappointed they didn't make your list for hacking player databases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You took him to school same as I did with all my previous posts,well done.
> 
> Yeah even with the four game suspension they will probably make it,the dolphins,jets,and bills are all creampuffs that dont belong in the NFL.that is six easy victorys for them each year. Put them in a tough division that is very phiysical like the NFW west and play in the NFC conference,and lets just see how good they really are then.
> 
> oh yeah,I forgot about the cardinals,ONE MORE REASON to hate st louis sports teams.whats interesting is that someone posted a pic of Tony Larussa hanging out with Belicheat about a year ago.
> 
> Looks like Belicheat has taught the cardinals well. In Baseball they dont have communication devices though so they cant fix it so the headsets go out all the time or have refs call penaltys against the cards but not against the opposing team thats why they cant be great all the time.
> 
> Its harder to fix baseball games than it is football unless the games are very close where a key bad call by an umpire can be the deciding factor in a game calling a ball a strike or vice versa.
Click to expand...

I thought the Bills or Jets might make a serious challenge for the AFC East last year.  Unfortunately, I don't see either doing it this year.   There would be a lot more competition if they had kept the Colts in the East instead of creating a cream puff division and putting them in it.  Their playoff chances _would_ be lower if they were in the NFC West, but I think any team's would be.  That is the toughest division in football right now in my opinion.



Have to keep the OP happy.






And he likes puppies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faking an injury or even tampering with the psi of a ball isn't that big a deal to me because it happens on the field and many players engage in that sort of activity.  Digging through the trash, scouring hotels and locker rooms, jamming headsets, taping signals and practices, etc resembles corporate espionage rather than sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do they get away with? They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That it goes beyond deflating footballs and they have been repeatedly warned about the behavior but keep doing it.  This is why a lot of people think the deflated football punishment was so harsh.  Deflating the ball is not that big of deal on its own.  Other quarterbacks admitted to doing the same thing.  Taken in conjunction with their past and suspected current behavior it becomes a pattern.  Once the other owners started complaining, Roger Goodell couldn't bury his head in the sand anymore.
> The Patriots are still a good team without Mr. Brady.  I am sure they will still make the playoffs.  Especially in that conference.  Not as weak (perhaps disarray is the better word) as the NFC East though.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even read those loons' posts anymore, I just scroll right on by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy discussing football with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do all these people here below all have in common?
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Sammy Sosa,
> Mark Mcguire
> Roger Clemons
> Lance Armstrong
> Bill Belicheck.
> Tom Brady
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots.
> you guessed it-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The St. Louis Cardinals are disappointed they didn't make your list for hacking player databases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You took him to school same as I did with all my previous posts,well done.
> 
> Yeah even with the four game suspension they will probably make it,the dolphins,jets,and bills are all creampuffs that dont belong in the NFL.that is six easy victorys for them each year. Put them in a tough division that is very phiysical like the NFW west and play in the NFC conference,and lets just see how good they really are then.
> 
> oh yeah,I forgot about the cardinals,ONE MORE REASON to hate st louis sports teams.whats interesting is that someone posted a pic of Tony Larussa hanging out with Belicheat about a year ago.
> 
> Looks like Belicheat has taught the cardinals well. In Baseball they dont have communication devices though so they cant fix it so the headsets go out all the time or have refs call penaltys against the cards but not against the opposing team thats why they cant be great all the time.
> 
> Its harder to fix baseball games than it is football unless the games are very close where a key bad call by an umpire can be the deciding factor in a game calling a ball a strike or vice versa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the Bills or Jets might make a serious challenge for the AFC East last year.  Unfortunately, I don't see either doing it this year.   There would be a lot more competition if they had kept the Colts in the East instead of creating a cream puff division and putting them in it.  Their playoff chances _would_ be lower if they were in the NFC West, but I think any team's would be.  That is the toughest division in football right now in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to keep the OP happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he likes puppies.
Click to expand...


that is WHY unlike the cheatriots,I am impressed with the seahawks making it in back to back superbowls like they did because that division IS brutal,It is the old black and blue NFC central when the packers,vikings,and bears were all great teams and they were so physical it was very tough to win the division each year like they did.

while you are here,check your pm.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least post some hunky pics of Brady, even if you must fight in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres no fighting going on in this thread,just a few of us are enjoying taking a certain poster here to  school that the cheats have tainted the sport forever..
> 
> Oh and since you did ask for a pic of Brady.ask and you shall recieve.
Click to expand...




Too bad there is not a dumb choice in here. You crusin for a brusin!!


----------



## Kat

CremeBrulee said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're stupid if you're not taking advantage of any possibility of "pushing the envelope" to try and win a game. If it's not "aiming" to cheat, as you say, then I'm having a hard time understanding what the problem is here. This is coming from an eagles fan that isn't even close to being any sort of fan of patriots football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faking an injury or even tampering with the psi of a ball isn't that big a deal to me because it happens on the field and many players engage in that sort of activity.  Digging through the trash, scouring hotels and locker rooms, jamming headsets, taping signals and practices, etc resembles corporate espionage rather than sport.
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do they get away with? They've had draft picks taken away, fines levied upon them, and now after yet another season removed from the deflate scandal they're still feeling the effects of punishment as they're going to be without the best QB of all time for 1/4 of the season...
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That it goes beyond deflating footballs and they have been repeatedly warned about the behavior but keep doing it.  This is why a lot of people think the deflated football punishment was so harsh.  Deflating the ball is not that big of deal on its own.  Other quarterbacks admitted to doing the same thing.  Taken in conjunction with their past and suspected current behavior it becomes a pattern.  Once the other owners started complaining, Roger Goodell couldn't bury his head in the sand anymore.
> The Patriots are still a good team without Mr. Brady.  I am sure they will still make the playoffs.  Especially in that conference.  Not as weak (perhaps disarray is the better word) as the NFC East though.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even read those loons' posts anymore, I just scroll right on by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy discussing football with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do all these people here below all have in common?
> 
> Barry Bonds.
> Sammy Sosa,
> Mark Mcguire
> Roger Clemons
> Lance Armstrong
> Bill Belicheck.
> Tom Brady
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots.
> you guessed it-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The St. Louis Cardinals are disappointed they didn't make your list for hacking player databases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You took him to school same as I did with all my previous posts,well done.
> 
> Yeah even with the four game suspension they will probably make it,the dolphins,jets,and bills are all creampuffs that dont belong in the NFL.that is six easy victorys for them each year. Put them in a tough division that is very phiysical like the NFW west and play in the NFC conference,and lets just see how good they really are then.
> 
> oh yeah,I forgot about the cardinals,ONE MORE REASON to hate st louis sports teams.whats interesting is that someone posted a pic of Tony Larussa hanging out with Belicheat about a year ago.
> 
> Looks like Belicheat has taught the cardinals well. In Baseball they dont have communication devices though so they cant fix it so the headsets go out all the time or have refs call penaltys against the cards but not against the opposing team thats why they cant be great all the time.
> 
> Its harder to fix baseball games than it is football unless the games are very close where a key bad call by an umpire can be the deciding factor in a game calling a ball a strike or vice versa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the Bills or Jets might make a serious challenge for the AFC East last year.  Unfortunately, I don't see either doing it this year.   There would be a lot more competition if they had kept the Colts in the East instead of creating a cream puff division and putting them in it.  Their playoff chances _would_ be lower if they were in the NFC West, but I think any team's would be.  That is the toughest division in football right now in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to keep the OP happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he likes puppies.
Click to expand...



MMMMMMMMM Love it! You are so nice!! ♥♥♥


----------



## ChrisL

Too bad the OP of a thread can't thread ban the morons from posting in their threads and ruining them.


----------



## JimH52

He cheated in his marriage, when his wife was pregnant, I might add.  And he cheated in the game he plays.  Yeah, quite the hunk of Dung!


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> I enjoy discussing football with him.



Understood.    I'll mark you down as whack too.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## JimH52

ChrisL said:


>



Nice grip on the under inflated football.


----------



## ChrisL

JimH52 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grip on the under inflated football.
Click to expand...


He turns you on, doesn't he?


----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grip on the under inflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He turns you on, doesn't he?
Click to expand...



Who me???? You betcha!


----------



## JimH52

ChrisL said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grip on the under inflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He turns you on, doesn't he?
Click to expand...

..He turns my stomach, like it does to anyone outside New England.

So how many cell phones has he destroyed lately?


----------



## ChrisL

JimH52 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grip on the under inflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He turns you on, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..He turns my stomach, like it does to anyone outside New England.
> 
> So how many cell phones has he destroyed lately?
Click to expand...


That was his own personal cellphone.  He is not obligated to turn it over to anyone.  The NFL is not the cops.  Get that straight.


----------



## Kat

JimH52 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grip on the under inflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He turns you on, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..He turns my stomach, like it does to anyone outside New England.
> 
> So how many cell phones has he destroyed lately?
Click to expand...



I am not in NE by any stretch of the imagination. And I also do not buy into all the media says..they love this crap.
As I said a few posts back, I had the hate for him shoved down my throat so much, it turned me totally off and in the other direction.
To each his own..all that.


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grip on the under inflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He turns you on, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..He turns my stomach, like it does to anyone outside New England.
> 
> So how many cell phones has he destroyed lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not in NE by any stretch of the imagination. And I also do not buy into all the media says..they love this crap.
> As I said a few posts back, I had the hate for him shoved down my throat so much, it turned me totally off and in the other direction.
> To each his own..all that.
Click to expand...


They have Patriots Derangement Syndrome.  Lol.


----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## JimH52

His legacy is like Bill Billicheat.  They are both cheaters.


----------



## Fiero425

JimH52 said:


> His legacy is like Bill Billicheat.  They are both cheaters.



....and tainted for all time!


----------



## ChrisL

Brady has a new commercial.


----------



## Fiero425

ChrisL said:


> Brady has a new commercial.



I wonder when admen start pulling back on using Brady? He's not helping himself fighting his suspension!


----------



## ChrisL

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has a new commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when admen start pulling back on using Brady? He's not helping himself fighting his suspension!
Click to expand...


I know.  He must be really hurting.  Lol.  NOT!


----------



## ChrisL

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has a new commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder when admen start pulling back on using Brady? He's not helping himself fighting his suspension!
Click to expand...


I live in New England, and nobody around here is even talking about this anymore.    Only you people who have Tom Brady Obsession syndrome.


----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> Brady has a new commercial.





umm ChrisL


Brady♥♥♥


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has a new commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm ChrisL
> 
> 
> Brady♥♥♥
Click to expand...


I forgot that you had posted it already!    Oh well, it annoys the haters, so it doesn't hurt to post it more than once.


----------



## Kat

Is it hate or just hunk jealousy? Or both?


----------



## Fiero425

Kat said:


> Is it hate or just hunk jealousy? Or both?



Oh he's a doll and I was a huge fan even though I live in Chicago! I let "Spy-gate" go and didn't associate him with "crooked" Belicheat, but this "Deflate-gate" thing should have been over ages ago! He didn't have to keep fighting this as if he's innocent; he knows better which is why he's doing it! It just makes him look worse IMO and I'm offended by his wanting to embarrass the sport more than it already has with the other problems; gambling, head trauma and concussions, $$$, and team "salary caps!" ;-/


----------



## ChrisL

Blah blah blah.  If you're not going to praise Brady then take a hike.  There are plenty of threads for you to trash him on!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grip on the under inflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He turns you on, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..He turns my stomach, like it does to anyone outside New England.
> 
> So how many cell phones has he destroyed lately?
Click to expand...


He also turned everybodys stomach in the superbowl.lol

The proof is indeed in the pudding that pretty much everyone outside NE despises him the fact that everybody at the superbowl in santa clara booed him. the whole country sees him for the fraud he really is.

You didnt hear anybody there boo Terry Bradshaw who also won four superbowls and has been extremely successful in his post career after football as well because he played the game fair. when you got former NFL players even one of his own centers from a past superbowl as well as his idol joe montana saying he is a cheater,then the facts cannot be refuted.

Him destroying the evidence his cell phone,thats on par with  hillary shreadding all the documents related to  vince foster case when the police went into the white house to question white house staffers. same thing,spells coverup.


Oh he's a doll and I was a huge fan even though I live in Chicago! I let "Spy-gate" go and didn't associate him with "crooked" Belicheat, but this "Deflate-gate" thing should have been over ages ago! He didn't have to keep fighting this as if he's innocent; he knows better which is why he's doing it! It just makes him look worse IMO and I'm offended by his wanting to embarrass the sport more than it already has with the other problems; gambling, head trauma and concussions, $$$, and team "salary caps!" ;-/

could not have said it better myself.


I used to compare him favorably to Joe Montana as the greatest modern day quarterback of all time same way I used to compare Roger Clemons to Nolan Ryan as the greatest pitcher of all time in baseball. Now however after Clemons got exposed for the cheater he really is,I dont even think of him as one of the greatest pitchers anymore now. Same with Brady,since he is a cheater just like his coach,I dont even put him in the top ten anymore as one of the greatest modern day quarterbacks anymore either.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grip on the under inflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He turns you on, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..He turns my stomach, like it does to anyone outside New England.
> 
> So how many cell phones has he destroyed lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is indeed in the pudding that pretty much everyone outside NE despises him the fact that everybody at the superbowl in santa clara booed him. the whole country sees him for the fraud he really is.
Click to expand...



Sorry but, I know lots and lots that would disagree with you.


----------



## JimH52

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grip on the under inflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He turns you on, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..He turns my stomach, like it does to anyone outside New England.
> 
> So how many cell phones has he destroyed lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is indeed in the pudding that pretty much everyone outside NE despises him the fact that everybody at the superbowl in santa clara booed him. the whole country sees him for the fraud he really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but, I know lots and lots that would disagree with you.
Click to expand...


And there are many, many more that agree and know he is a cheat.


----------



## Kat

JimH52 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grip on the under inflated football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He turns you on, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..He turns my stomach, like it does to anyone outside New England.
> 
> So how many cell phones has he destroyed lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is indeed in the pudding that pretty much everyone outside NE despises him the fact that everybody at the superbowl in santa clara booed him. the whole country sees him for the fraud he really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but, I know lots and lots that would disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there are many, many more that agree and know he is a cheat.
Click to expand...



Well darn...have you counted them?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grip on the under inflated football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He turns you on, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..He turns my stomach, like it does to anyone outside New England.
> 
> So how many cell phones has he destroyed lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is indeed in the pudding that pretty much everyone outside NE despises him the fact that everybody at the superbowl in santa clara booed him. the whole country sees him for the fraud he really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but, I know lots and lots that would disagree with you.
Click to expand...


yeah but you cant refute pesky facts that he is a fraud as much as clemons is as a great pitcher  when "former NFL players" have all said he is cheater INCLUDING his idol joe montana and one of his own former centers that played on two superbowls with him.

as I told paulie,i think all these former NFL players that have come out and called him a cheater have JUST A LITTLE more credibility than these lots and lots of people you know that are in denial.

when you got THOUSANDS in a superbowl  who are booing him,the proof is in the pudding that just like his coach,he has tainted the game.

You only have former NFL players speaking out on this because if any of the CURRENT players come out and speak the truth,they will lose their jobs.

as i said before.these people here all have the same thing in common.
roger clemons.
barry bonds,
sammy sosa,
mark mcguire 
lance armstrong
tom brady,
bill belicheck.
chicago black sox,
new england patriots.
=*


----------



## Kat

As I have stated before..this is NOT the thread to keep pissing this stuff. There are plenty others. Remember?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grip on the under inflated football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He turns you on, doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..He turns my stomach, like it does to anyone outside New England.
> 
> So how many cell phones has he destroyed lately?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is indeed in the pudding that pretty much everyone outside NE despises him the fact that everybody at the superbowl in santa clara booed him. the whole country sees him for the fraud he really is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but, I know lots and lots that would disagree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there are many, many more that agree and know he is a cheat.
Click to expand...


such as former NFL players INCLUDING his idol Joe montana and  if THAT  was not bad enough,one of his former centers who played on two superbowls with him.

when you got one of your former teammates,one who bonded with you more so than all the others as well as your idol calling you a cheater,thats pretty bad.

I would be embarrassed to show my face in public if I was Brady but Brady of course isnt because unlike me,he has no morals or no conscience whatsoever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> As I have stated before..this is NOT the thread to keep pissing this stuff. There are plenty others. Remember?



well


Kat said:


> As I have stated before..this is NOT the thread to keep pissing this stuff. There are plenty others. Remember?





Kat said:


> As I have stated before..this is NOT the thread to keep pissing this stuff. There are plenty others. Remember?



well there are a LOT of posters pissing here on Brady but "I" will refrain from it.I thought it was just not to trash other posters,I didnt realise bashing Brady wasnt allowed.my bad.

Now that I know that to be the case,I will stay away from it but you got a lot of other posters here that are pissing on him  so better tell that to them as well. I cant control THEIR pissing on him after all.


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> As I have stated before..this is NOT the thread to keep pissing this stuff. There are plenty others. Remember?



A lot of the leftists don't like Tom Brady because he is friends with Donald Trump.


----------



## Fiero425

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have stated before..this is NOT the thread to keep pissing this stuff. There are plenty others. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the leftists don't like Tom Brady because he is friends with Donald Trump.
Click to expand...


Well that definitely takes the shine off Brady; just heard about that! I knew he couldn't be too bright, but with that little tidbit, he confirmed it! ;-/


----------



## ChrisL

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have stated before..this is NOT the thread to keep pissing this stuff. There are plenty others. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the leftists don't like Tom Brady because he is friends with Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that definitely takes the shine off Brady; just heard about that! I knew he couldn't be too bright, but with that little tidbit, he confirmed it! ;-/
Click to expand...


How do you know about his "brightness?"  He shines like a bright light on a dark and cloudy night.


----------



## Fiero425

ChrisL said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have stated before..this is NOT the thread to keep pissing this stuff. There are plenty others. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the leftists don't like Tom Brady because he is friends with Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that definitely takes the shine off Brady; just heard about that! I knew he couldn't be too bright, but with that little tidbit, he confirmed it! ;-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know about his "brightness?"  He shines like a bright light on a dark and cloudy night.
Click to expand...


Handsome doesn't make you bright; esp. after being pounded in the head for so many years on the gridiron! Come on!


----------



## Kat




----------



## ChrisL

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have stated before..this is NOT the thread to keep pissing this stuff. There are plenty others. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the leftists don't like Tom Brady because he is friends with Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that definitely takes the shine off Brady; just heard about that! I knew he couldn't be too bright, but with that little tidbit, he confirmed it! ;-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know about his "brightness?"  He shines like a bright light on a dark and cloudy night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handsome doesn't make you bright; esp. after being pounded in the head for so many years on the gridiron! Come on!
Click to expand...


What do you know about it?  You don't even know Tom Brady!


----------



## Fiero425

ChrisL said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I have stated before..this is NOT the thread to keep pissing this stuff. There are plenty others. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the leftists don't like Tom Brady because he is friends with Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that definitely takes the shine off Brady; just heard about that! I knew he couldn't be too bright, but with that little tidbit, he confirmed it! ;-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know about his "brightness?"  He shines like a bright light on a dark and cloudy night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handsome doesn't make you bright; esp. after being pounded in the head for so many years on the gridiron! Come on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you know about it?  You don't even know Tom Brady!
Click to expand...


...and of course "you do?"


----------



## ChrisL

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the leftists don't like Tom Brady because he is friends with Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that definitely takes the shine off Brady; just heard about that! I knew he couldn't be too bright, but with that little tidbit, he confirmed it! ;-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know about his "brightness?"  He shines like a bright light on a dark and cloudy night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handsome doesn't make you bright; esp. after being pounded in the head for so many years on the gridiron! Come on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you know about it?  You don't even know Tom Brady!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and of course "you do?"
Click to expand...


I'm not the one who said he was stupid.  What kind of a man would use all those emoticons?  Are you a man or a girl?


----------



## ChrisL

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the leftists don't like Tom Brady because he is friends with Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that definitely takes the shine off Brady; just heard about that! I knew he couldn't be too bright, but with that little tidbit, he confirmed it! ;-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know about his "brightness?"  He shines like a bright light on a dark and cloudy night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handsome doesn't make you bright; esp. after being pounded in the head for so many years on the gridiron! Come on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you know about it?  You don't even know Tom Brady!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and of course "you do?"
Click to expand...


Shall I call you 9/11 number 2.  Good grief!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Okay this thread has run its course for me since I NOW know its just here to post pics of him.So now that I know THAT is the only purpose of the thread,this will be my last post on it.

Here is easily by far the BEST picture of Tom Brady.Better than ALL the other pics that have been posted here COMBINED,hands down,no contest.lol. since this is my last post,I will go out with a big bang.






None of the other previous ones COMBINED can beat this one,here is the winner of them all that takes first prize.


----------



## JimH52

9/11 inside job said:


> Okay this thread has run its course for me since I NOW know its just here to post pics of him.So now that I know THAT is the only purpose of the thread,this will be my last post on it.
> 
> Here is easily by far the BEST picture of Tom Brady.Better than ALL the other pics that have been posted here COMBINED,hands down,no contest.lol. since this is my last post,I will go out with a big bang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the other previous ones COMBINED can beat this one,here is the winner of them all that takes first prize.




Excellent!


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Tom Brady is probably one of the greatest quarterbacks of all time.  You can hate him all you want, but you wouldn't be so much of a hater if he showed up on your team.

My major reason for posting here is "God, I hope those are really Kat's legs in her picture.  Lie to me and tell me it is...


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Okay this thread has run its course for me since I NOW know its just here to post pics of him.So now that I know THAT is the only purpose of the thread,this will be my last post on it.
> 
> Here is easily by far the BEST picture of Tom Brady.Better than ALL the other pics that have been posted here COMBINED,hands down,no contest.lol. since this is my last post,I will go out with a big bang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of the other previous ones COMBINED can beat this one,here is the winner of them all that takes first prize.




Yeah right. Like I had not already told you that.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Kat




----------



## Fiero425

A real shame; a looker and probably a nice guy, but he's tainted his imagine terribly over the last couple years! It's been more than apparent, winning is more important than integrity as evidenced by "team cheating" scandals and fighting the allegations all the way to the hilt! Associating with Donald Trump puts the cherry on top that he's a terrible disappointment to sports and human-kind! It's so unfortunate! ;-/


----------



## Anathema

Tom Brady is the perfect example of everything that has been wrong with the NFL since 1994.


----------



## Kat

No, he's not. There are plenty of players that have been _proven_ to have done MUCH worse than he is accused of. Accusations not proven btw. Don't like the team? Jealous of Brady and his good fortune and looks? Attack! THAT is what is is about.

Having said that, again I say this thread is NOT for that. There are plenty of others you guys can attack him in. Go for it there. Thanks!


----------



## Kat




----------



## HUGGY

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Tom Brady is probably one of the greatest quarterbacks of all time.  You can hate him all you want, but you wouldn't be so much of a hater if he showed up on your team.
> 
> My major reason for posting here is "God, I hope those are really Kat's legs in her picture.  Lie to me and tell me it is...



If Paul Allen lost his mind and traded Wilson to the Pats for Brady I would never watch another Seahawk's game.

Truth out!!!


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is probably one of the greatest quarterbacks of all time.  You can hate him all you want, but you wouldn't be so much of a hater if he showed up on your team.
> 
> My major reason for posting here is "God, I hope those are really Kat's legs in her picture.  Lie to me and tell me it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Paul Allen lost his mind and traded Wilson to the Pats for Brady I would never watch another Seahawk's game.
> 
> Truth out!!!
Click to expand...


Brady's a better QB.    We wouldn't want your QB here in New England.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is probably one of the greatest quarterbacks of all time.  You can hate him all you want, but you wouldn't be so much of a hater if he showed up on your team.
> 
> My major reason for posting here is "God, I hope those are really Kat's legs in her picture.  Lie to me and tell me it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Paul Allen lost his mind and traded Wilson to the Pats for Brady I would never watch another Seahawk's game.
> 
> Truth out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's a better QB.    We wouldn't want your QB here in New England.
Click to expand...


Brady has a great HISTORY but at this time he is not as good as Wilson.  I realize that as a fan you are wearing Brady colored glasses and would like nothing more than to sleep with your football god. 

The FACT of the matter is that Wilson can and has put the Seahawks on his back and come from behind more times than any living playing QB and then there is that little all important stat..the NFL QB rating which Wilson led the league with a rating of 110.1 and Brady came in at 102.2

Check out this link

Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season

to learn more about

*Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season*

and how QBs are rated:


----------



## Kat

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is probably one of the greatest quarterbacks of all time.  You can hate him all you want, but you wouldn't be so much of a hater if he showed up on your team.
> 
> My major reason for posting here is "God, I hope those are really Kat's legs in her picture.  Lie to me and tell me it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Paul Allen lost his mind and traded Wilson to the Pats for Brady I would never watch another Seahawk's game.
> 
> Truth out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's a better QB.    We wouldn't want your QB here in New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has a great HISTORY but at this time he is not as good as Wilson.  I realize that as a fan you are wearing Brady colored glasses and would like nothing more than to sleep with your football god.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Wilson can and has put the Seahawks on his back and come from behind more times than any living playing QB and then there is that little all important stat..the NFL QB rating which Wilson led the league with a rating of 110.1 and Brady came in at 102.2
> 
> Check out this link
> 
> Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season
> 
> to learn more about
> 
> *Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season*
> 
> and how QBs are rated:
Click to expand...




Wilson is a great Q/B!  And he's good lookin', but still not like Brady.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is probably one of the greatest quarterbacks of all time.  You can hate him all you want, but you wouldn't be so much of a hater if he showed up on your team.
> 
> My major reason for posting here is "God, I hope those are really Kat's legs in her picture.  Lie to me and tell me it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Paul Allen lost his mind and traded Wilson to the Pats for Brady I would never watch another Seahawk's game.
> 
> Truth out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's a better QB.    We wouldn't want your QB here in New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has a great HISTORY but at this time he is not as good as Wilson.  I realize that as a fan you are wearing Brady colored glasses and would like nothing more than to sleep with your football god.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Wilson can and has put the Seahawks on his back and come from behind more times than any living playing QB and then there is that little all important stat..the NFL QB rating which Wilson led the league with a rating of 110.1 and Brady came in at 102.2
> 
> Check out this link
> 
> Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season
> 
> to learn more about
> 
> *Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season*
> 
> and how QBs are rated:
Click to expand...


Just because I think he's good looking and a good QB AND a Patriot, doesn't mean I want to bed down with him.  Lol.  I don't even KNOW him!  

Tom Brady is the best QB in the league according to overall statistics.    Tom Brady is very modest though, and he says he doesn't think he is the best.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is probably one of the greatest quarterbacks of all time.  You can hate him all you want, but you wouldn't be so much of a hater if he showed up on your team.
> 
> My major reason for posting here is "God, I hope those are really Kat's legs in her picture.  Lie to me and tell me it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Paul Allen lost his mind and traded Wilson to the Pats for Brady I would never watch another Seahawk's game.
> 
> Truth out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's a better QB.    We wouldn't want your QB here in New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has a great HISTORY but at this time he is not as good as Wilson.  I realize that as a fan you are wearing Brady colored glasses and would like nothing more than to sleep with your football god.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Wilson can and has put the Seahawks on his back and come from behind more times than any living playing QB and then there is that little all important stat..the NFL QB rating which Wilson led the league with a rating of 110.1 and Brady came in at 102.2
> 
> Check out this link
> 
> Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season
> 
> to learn more about
> 
> *Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season*
> 
> and how QBs are rated:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I think he's good looking and a good QB AND a Patriot, doesn't mean I want to bed down with him.  Lol.  I don't even KNOW him!
> 
> Tom Brady is the best QB in the league according to overall statistics.    Tom Brady is very modest though, and he says he doesn't think he is the best.
Click to expand...


He is correct.  He is very good. He has won an impressive number of important games. He won his last Super Bowl only because a defensive player, Butler, made the play of his lifetime intercepting a Wilson pass at the goal line.  If not for that freak play The Seahawks and Wilson who almost made the most impressive second half comeback in Superbowl history would/should have won the game.  Tom was voted the MVP but that is silly. He played like shit in the second half of that game and was EXTREMELY lucky that Butler made an EXCEPTIONAL play and pulled Tom's bacon out of the fire. Tom has been very good and very lucky.  He is not the most talented QB in the NFL.  He might be in the current top ten.  Wilson is the most talented QB currently playing QB in the NFL.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is probably one of the greatest quarterbacks of all time.  You can hate him all you want, but you wouldn't be so much of a hater if he showed up on your team.
> 
> My major reason for posting here is "God, I hope those are really Kat's legs in her picture.  Lie to me and tell me it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Paul Allen lost his mind and traded Wilson to the Pats for Brady I would never watch another Seahawk's game.
> 
> Truth out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's a better QB.    We wouldn't want your QB here in New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has a great HISTORY but at this time he is not as good as Wilson.  I realize that as a fan you are wearing Brady colored glasses and would like nothing more than to sleep with your football god.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Wilson can and has put the Seahawks on his back and come from behind more times than any living playing QB and then there is that little all important stat..the NFL QB rating which Wilson led the league with a rating of 110.1 and Brady came in at 102.2
> 
> Check out this link
> 
> Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season
> 
> to learn more about
> 
> *Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season*
> 
> and how QBs are rated:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I think he's good looking and a good QB AND a Patriot, doesn't mean I want to bed down with him.  Lol.  I don't even KNOW him!
> 
> Tom Brady is the best QB in the league according to overall statistics.    Tom Brady is very modest though, and he says he doesn't think he is the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is correct.  He is very good. He has won an impressive number of important games. He won his last Super Bowl only because a defensive player, Butler, made the play of his lifetime intercepting a Wilson pass at the goal line.  If not for that freak play The Seahawks and Wilson who almost made the most impressive second half comeback in Superbowl history would/should have won the game.  Tom was voted the MVP but that is silly. He played like shit in the second half of that game and was EXTREMELY lucky that Butler made an EXCEPTIONAL play and pulled Tom's bacon out of the fire. Tom has been very good and very lucky.  He is not the most talented QB in the NFL.  He might be in the current top ten.  Wilson is the most talented QB currently playing QB in the NFL.
Click to expand...


You are wrong according to the statistics.  Keep whining about it though!


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Paul Allen lost his mind and traded Wilson to the Pats for Brady I would never watch another Seahawk's game.
> 
> Truth out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady's a better QB.    We wouldn't want your QB here in New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has a great HISTORY but at this time he is not as good as Wilson.  I realize that as a fan you are wearing Brady colored glasses and would like nothing more than to sleep with your football god.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Wilson can and has put the Seahawks on his back and come from behind more times than any living playing QB and then there is that little all important stat..the NFL QB rating which Wilson led the league with a rating of 110.1 and Brady came in at 102.2
> 
> Check out this link
> 
> Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season
> 
> to learn more about
> 
> *Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season*
> 
> and how QBs are rated:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I think he's good looking and a good QB AND a Patriot, doesn't mean I want to bed down with him.  Lol.  I don't even KNOW him!
> 
> Tom Brady is the best QB in the league according to overall statistics.    Tom Brady is very modest though, and he says he doesn't think he is the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is correct.  He is very good. He has won an impressive number of important games. He won his last Super Bowl only because a defensive player, Butler, made the play of his lifetime intercepting a Wilson pass at the goal line.  If not for that freak play The Seahawks and Wilson who almost made the most impressive second half comeback in Superbowl history would/should have won the game.  Tom was voted the MVP but that is silly. He played like shit in the second half of that game and was EXTREMELY lucky that Butler made an EXCEPTIONAL play and pulled Tom's bacon out of the fire. Tom has been very good and very lucky.  He is not the most talented QB in the NFL.  He might be in the current top ten.  Wilson is the most talented QB currently playing QB in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong according to the statistics.  Keep whining about it though!
Click to expand...


No, We in Seattle are just fortunate to have the best QB in the NFL and proud of it.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady's a better QB.    We wouldn't want your QB here in New England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has a great HISTORY but at this time he is not as good as Wilson.  I realize that as a fan you are wearing Brady colored glasses and would like nothing more than to sleep with your football god.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Wilson can and has put the Seahawks on his back and come from behind more times than any living playing QB and then there is that little all important stat..the NFL QB rating which Wilson led the league with a rating of 110.1 and Brady came in at 102.2
> 
> Check out this link
> 
> Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season
> 
> to learn more about
> 
> *Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season*
> 
> and how QBs are rated:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I think he's good looking and a good QB AND a Patriot, doesn't mean I want to bed down with him.  Lol.  I don't even KNOW him!
> 
> Tom Brady is the best QB in the league according to overall statistics.    Tom Brady is very modest though, and he says he doesn't think he is the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is correct.  He is very good. He has won an impressive number of important games. He won his last Super Bowl only because a defensive player, Butler, made the play of his lifetime intercepting a Wilson pass at the goal line.  If not for that freak play The Seahawks and Wilson who almost made the most impressive second half comeback in Superbowl history would/should have won the game.  Tom was voted the MVP but that is silly. He played like shit in the second half of that game and was EXTREMELY lucky that Butler made an EXCEPTIONAL play and pulled Tom's bacon out of the fire. Tom has been very good and very lucky.  He is not the most talented QB in the NFL.  He might be in the current top ten.  Wilson is the most talented QB currently playing QB in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong according to the statistics.  Keep whining about it though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We in Seattle are just fortunate to have the best QB in the NFL and proud of it.
Click to expand...


Don't worry.  I'm sure Brady will be retiring in the next several years AFTER he wins another Super bowl, and then you don't have to feel so threatened anymore.


----------



## CremeBrulee

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady's a better QB.    We wouldn't want your QB here in New England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has a great HISTORY but at this time he is not as good as Wilson.  I realize that as a fan you are wearing Brady colored glasses and would like nothing more than to sleep with your football god.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Wilson can and has put the Seahawks on his back and come from behind more times than any living playing QB and then there is that little all important stat..the NFL QB rating which Wilson led the league with a rating of 110.1 and Brady came in at 102.2
> 
> Check out this link
> 
> Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season
> 
> to learn more about
> 
> *Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season*
> 
> and how QBs are rated:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I think he's good looking and a good QB AND a Patriot, doesn't mean I want to bed down with him.  Lol.  I don't even KNOW him!
> 
> Tom Brady is the best QB in the league according to overall statistics.    Tom Brady is very modest though, and he says he doesn't think he is the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is correct.  He is very good. He has won an impressive number of important games. He won his last Super Bowl only because a defensive player, Butler, made the play of his lifetime intercepting a Wilson pass at the goal line.  If not for that freak play The Seahawks and Wilson who almost made the most impressive second half comeback in Superbowl history would/should have won the game.  Tom was voted the MVP but that is silly. He played like shit in the second half of that game and was EXTREMELY lucky that Butler made an EXCEPTIONAL play and pulled Tom's bacon out of the fire. Tom has been very good and very lucky.  He is not the most talented QB in the NFL.  He might be in the current top ten.  Wilson is the most talented QB currently playing QB in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong according to the statistics.  Keep whining about it though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We in Seattle are just fortunate to have the best QB in the NFL and proud of it.
Click to expand...

I don't know if I would go that far.   He is good.  I am not sure I would call him the best though. 


Have to follow the rules. Enjoy ladies.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has a great HISTORY but at this time he is not as good as Wilson.  I realize that as a fan you are wearing Brady colored glasses and would like nothing more than to sleep with your football god.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Wilson can and has put the Seahawks on his back and come from behind more times than any living playing QB and then there is that little all important stat..the NFL QB rating which Wilson led the league with a rating of 110.1 and Brady came in at 102.2
> 
> Check out this link
> 
> Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season
> 
> to learn more about
> 
> *Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season*
> 
> and how QBs are rated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I think he's good looking and a good QB AND a Patriot, doesn't mean I want to bed down with him.  Lol.  I don't even KNOW him!
> 
> Tom Brady is the best QB in the league according to overall statistics.    Tom Brady is very modest though, and he says he doesn't think he is the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is correct.  He is very good. He has won an impressive number of important games. He won his last Super Bowl only because a defensive player, Butler, made the play of his lifetime intercepting a Wilson pass at the goal line.  If not for that freak play The Seahawks and Wilson who almost made the most impressive second half comeback in Superbowl history would/should have won the game.  Tom was voted the MVP but that is silly. He played like shit in the second half of that game and was EXTREMELY lucky that Butler made an EXCEPTIONAL play and pulled Tom's bacon out of the fire. Tom has been very good and very lucky.  He is not the most talented QB in the NFL.  He might be in the current top ten.  Wilson is the most talented QB currently playing QB in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong according to the statistics.  Keep whining about it though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We in Seattle are just fortunate to have the best QB in the NFL and proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  I'm sure Brady will be retiring in the next several years AFTER he wins another Super bowl, and then you don't have to feel so threatened anymore.
Click to expand...


I feel threatened.  I do.  Make it stop!


----------



## Fiero425

ChrisL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has a great HISTORY but at this time he is not as good as Wilson.  I realize that as a fan you are wearing Brady colored glasses and would like nothing more than to sleep with your football god.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Wilson can and has put the Seahawks on his back and come from behind more times than any living playing QB and then there is that little all important stat..the NFL QB rating which Wilson led the league with a rating of 110.1 and Brady came in at 102.2
> 
> Check out this link
> 
> Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season
> 
> to learn more about
> 
> *Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season*
> 
> and how QBs are rated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I think he's good looking and a good QB AND a Patriot, doesn't mean I want to bed down with him.  Lol.  I don't even KNOW him!
> 
> Tom Brady is the best QB in the league according to overall statistics.    Tom Brady is very modest though, and he says he doesn't think he is the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is correct.  He is very good. He has won an impressive number of important games. He won his last Super Bowl only because a defensive player, Butler, made the play of his lifetime intercepting a Wilson pass at the goal line.  If not for that freak play The Seahawks and Wilson who almost made the most impressive second half comeback in Superbowl history would/should have won the game.  Tom was voted the MVP but that is silly. He played like shit in the second half of that game and was EXTREMELY lucky that Butler made an EXCEPTIONAL play and pulled Tom's bacon out of the fire. Tom has been very good and very lucky.  He is not the most talented QB in the NFL.  He might be in the current top ten.  Wilson is the most talented QB currently playing QB in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong according to the statistics.  Keep whining about it though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We in Seattle are just fortunate to have the best QB in the NFL and proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  I'm sure Brady will be retiring in the next several years AFTER he wins another Super bowl, and then you don't have to feel so threatened anymore.
Click to expand...


Several years?


----------



## ChrisL

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I think he's good looking and a good QB AND a Patriot, doesn't mean I want to bed down with him.  Lol.  I don't even KNOW him!
> 
> Tom Brady is the best QB in the league according to overall statistics.    Tom Brady is very modest though, and he says he doesn't think he is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is correct.  He is very good. He has won an impressive number of important games. He won his last Super Bowl only because a defensive player, Butler, made the play of his lifetime intercepting a Wilson pass at the goal line.  If not for that freak play The Seahawks and Wilson who almost made the most impressive second half comeback in Superbowl history would/should have won the game.  Tom was voted the MVP but that is silly. He played like shit in the second half of that game and was EXTREMELY lucky that Butler made an EXCEPTIONAL play and pulled Tom's bacon out of the fire. Tom has been very good and very lucky.  He is not the most talented QB in the NFL.  He might be in the current top ten.  Wilson is the most talented QB currently playing QB in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are wrong according to the statistics.  Keep whining about it though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We in Seattle are just fortunate to have the best QB in the NFL and proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  I'm sure Brady will be retiring in the next several years AFTER he wins another Super bowl, and then you don't have to feel so threatened anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several?
Click to expand...


Yup.  Brady has no plans on retiring yet.  He is still at the top of his game and wants FIVE super bowl rings.  

How old are you anyway?  Your posting style is like that of a child.


----------



## CremeBrulee

ChrisL said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is correct.  He is very good. He has won an impressive number of important games. He won his last Super Bowl only because a defensive player, Butler, made the play of his lifetime intercepting a Wilson pass at the goal line.  If not for that freak play The Seahawks and Wilson who almost made the most impressive second half comeback in Superbowl history would/should have won the game.  Tom was voted the MVP but that is silly. He played like shit in the second half of that game and was EXTREMELY lucky that Butler made an EXCEPTIONAL play and pulled Tom's bacon out of the fire. Tom has been very good and very lucky.  He is not the most talented QB in the NFL.  He might be in the current top ten.  Wilson is the most talented QB currently playing QB in the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong according to the statistics.  Keep whining about it though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We in Seattle are just fortunate to have the best QB in the NFL and proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  I'm sure Brady will be retiring in the next several years AFTER he wins another Super bowl, and then you don't have to feel so threatened anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Brady has no plans on retiring yet.  He is still at the top of his game and wants FIVE super bowl rings.
> 
> How old are you anyway?  Your posting style is like that of a child.
Click to expand...

He won't last too long though if he keeps taking shots like he did against the Broncos in the playoffs.  It's possible that carries over into next year.  I'm sure other teams saw how effective it was.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is probably one of the greatest quarterbacks of all time.  You can hate him all you want, but you wouldn't be so much of a hater if he showed up on your team.
> 
> My major reason for posting here is "God, I hope those are really Kat's legs in her picture.  Lie to me and tell me it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Paul Allen lost his mind and traded Wilson to the Pats for Brady I would never watch another Seahawk's game.
> 
> Truth out!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's a better QB.    We wouldn't want your QB here in New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has a great HISTORY but at this time he is not as good as Wilson.  I realize that as a fan you are wearing Brady colored glasses and would like nothing more than to sleep with your football god.
> 
> The FACT of the matter is that Wilson can and has put the Seahawks on his back and come from behind more times than any living playing QB and then there is that little all important stat..the NFL QB rating which Wilson led the league with a rating of 110.1 and Brady came in at 102.2
> 
> Check out this link
> 
> Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season
> 
> to learn more about
> 
> *Quarterback Rating By Total and Components: 2015 NFL Season*
> 
> and how QBs are rated:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I think he's good looking and a good QB AND a Patriot, doesn't mean I want to bed down with him.  Lol.  I don't even KNOW him!
> 
> Tom Brady is the best QB in the league according to overall statistics.    Tom Brady is very modest though, and he says he doesn't think he is the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is correct.  He is very good. He has won an impressive number of important games. He won his last Super Bowl only because a defensive player, Butler, made the play of his lifetime intercepting a Wilson pass at the goal line.  If not for that freak play The Seahawks and Wilson who almost made the most impressive second half comeback in Superbowl history would/should have won the game.  Tom was voted the MVP but that is silly. He played like shit in the second half of that game and was EXTREMELY lucky that Butler made an EXCEPTIONAL play and pulled Tom's bacon out of the fire. Tom has been very good and very lucky.  He is not the most talented QB in the NFL.  He might be in the current top ten.  Wilson is the most talented QB currently playing QB in the NFL.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fiero425

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong according to the statistics.  Keep whining about it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, We in Seattle are just fortunate to have the best QB in the NFL and proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  I'm sure Brady will be retiring in the next several years AFTER he wins another Super bowl, and then you don't have to feel so threatened anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Brady has no plans on retiring yet.  He is still at the top of his game and wants FIVE super bowl rings.
> 
> How old are you anyway?  Your posting style is like that of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won't last too long though if he keeps taking shots like he did against the Broncos in the playoffs.  It's possible that carries over into next year.  I'm sure other teams saw how effective it was.
Click to expand...


You know Brady's fallen out of favor with me when I didn't even care that the Broncos beat him! I've been a hatah of both Manning bros since college! All the adulation as if they're GAWDS has been nauseating; esp. after the dismal career of their father! Balking on being chosen by the Chargers years ago still doesn't sit well with me; didn't like it any better when Elway did it back in '83! These people should feel fortunate to be chosen at all in an elite sport, but thought they should call the shots from day one!


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong according to the statistics.  Keep whining about it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, We in Seattle are just fortunate to have the best QB in the NFL and proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  I'm sure Brady will be retiring in the next several years AFTER he wins another Super bowl, and then you don't have to feel so threatened anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Brady has no plans on retiring yet.  He is still at the top of his game and wants FIVE super bowl rings.
> 
> How old are you anyway?  Your posting style is like that of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won't last too long though if he keeps taking shots like he did against the Broncos in the playoffs.  It's possible that carries over into next year.  I'm sure other teams saw how effective it was.
Click to expand...


Well, we had a lot of rookies and substitutes playing on the O line last year.  Don't forget about those little details.


----------



## ChrisL

Fiero425 said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, We in Seattle are just fortunate to have the best QB in the NFL and proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  I'm sure Brady will be retiring in the next several years AFTER he wins another Super bowl, and then you don't have to feel so threatened anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Brady has no plans on retiring yet.  He is still at the top of his game and wants FIVE super bowl rings.
> 
> How old are you anyway?  Your posting style is like that of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won't last too long though if he keeps taking shots like he did against the Broncos in the playoffs.  It's possible that carries over into next year.  I'm sure other teams saw how effective it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know Brady's fallen out of favor with me when I didn't even care that the Broncos beat him! I've been a hatah of both Manning bros since college! All the adulation as if they're GAWDS has been nauseating; esp. after the dismal career of their father! Balking on being chosen by the Chargers years ago still doesn't sit well with me; didn't like it any better when Elway did it back in '83! These people should feel fortunate to be chosen at all in an elite sport, but though they should call the shots from day one!
Click to expand...


Who cares?  Don't watch them then.  I'm sure the Patriots won't miss you one bit!  Lol.


----------



## Fiero425

ChrisL said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  I'm sure Brady will be retiring in the next several years AFTER he wins another Super bowl, and then you don't have to feel so threatened anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Brady has no plans on retiring yet.  He is still at the top of his game and wants FIVE super bowl rings.
> 
> How old are you anyway?  Your posting style is like that of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won't last too long though if he keeps taking shots like he did against the Broncos in the playoffs.  It's possible that carries over into next year.  I'm sure other teams saw how effective it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know Brady's fallen out of favor with me when I didn't even care that the Broncos beat him! I've been a hatah of both Manning bros since college! All the adulation as if they're GAWDS has been nauseating; esp. after the dismal career of their father! Balking on being chosen by the Chargers years ago still doesn't sit well with me; didn't like it any better when Elway did it back in '83! These people should feel fortunate to be chosen at all in an elite sport, but though they should call the shots from day one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Don't watch them then.  I'm sure the Patriots won't miss you one bit!  Lol.
Click to expand...


Speaking of being childish ....


----------



## ChrisL

One of the things that makes the Pats a great team is that they play AS a team.  Everything is about the team.  There are no "superstars" on the Patriots and that's how they want it.  That's why Tom won't acknowledge that he is a star athlete.  He gives credit to the "Patriots" and not to himself, as it should be with any good team.    Can't wait until football season.


----------



## ChrisL

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Brady has no plans on retiring yet.  He is still at the top of his game and wants FIVE super bowl rings.
> 
> How old are you anyway?  Your posting style is like that of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won't last too long though if he keeps taking shots like he did against the Broncos in the playoffs.  It's possible that carries over into next year.  I'm sure other teams saw how effective it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know Brady's fallen out of favor with me when I didn't even care that the Broncos beat him! I've been a hatah of both Manning bros since college! All the adulation as if they're GAWDS has been nauseating; esp. after the dismal career of their father! Balking on being chosen by the Chargers years ago still doesn't sit well with me; didn't like it any better when Elway did it back in '83! These people should feel fortunate to be chosen at all in an elite sport, but though they should call the shots from day one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Don't watch them then.  I'm sure the Patriots won't miss you one bit!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
Click to expand...


You and 9/11 must be brothers  . . . or sisters.


----------



## ChrisL

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Brady has no plans on retiring yet.  He is still at the top of his game and wants FIVE super bowl rings.
> 
> How old are you anyway?  Your posting style is like that of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won't last too long though if he keeps taking shots like he did against the Broncos in the playoffs.  It's possible that carries over into next year.  I'm sure other teams saw how effective it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know Brady's fallen out of favor with me when I didn't even care that the Broncos beat him! I've been a hatah of both Manning bros since college! All the adulation as if they're GAWDS has been nauseating; esp. after the dismal career of their father! Balking on being chosen by the Chargers years ago still doesn't sit well with me; didn't like it any better when Elway did it back in '83! These people should feel fortunate to be chosen at all in an elite sport, but though they should call the shots from day one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Don't watch them then.  I'm sure the Patriots won't miss you one bit!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
Click to expand...


Sorry if you find it offensive, but the Patriots nor their fans care if you like them or not.    Deal with it.


----------



## Fiero425

ChrisL said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  Brady has no plans on retiring yet.  He is still at the top of his game and wants FIVE super bowl rings.
> 
> How old are you anyway?  Your posting style is like that of a child.
> 
> 
> 
> He won't last too long though if he keeps taking shots like he did against the Broncos in the playoffs.  It's possible that carries over into next year.  I'm sure other teams saw how effective it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know Brady's fallen out of favor with me when I didn't even care that the Broncos beat him! I've been a hatah of both Manning bros since college! All the adulation as if they're GAWDS has been nauseating; esp. after the dismal career of their father! Balking on being chosen by the Chargers years ago still doesn't sit well with me; didn't like it any better when Elway did it back in '83! These people should feel fortunate to be chosen at all in an elite sport, but though they should call the shots from day one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Don't watch them then.  I'm sure the Patriots won't miss you one bit!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if you find it offensive, but the Patriots nor their fans care if you like them or not.    Deal with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong according to the statistics.  Keep whining about it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, We in Seattle are just fortunate to have the best QB in the NFL and proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  I'm sure Brady will be retiring in the next several years AFTER he wins another Super bowl, and then you don't have to feel so threatened anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Brady has no plans on retiring yet.  He is still at the top of his game and wants FIVE super bowl rings.
> 
> How old are you anyway?  Your posting style is like that of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won't last too long though if he keeps taking shots like he did against the Broncos in the playoffs.  It's possible that carries over into next year.  I'm sure other teams saw how effective it was.
Click to expand...


That's a great picture!  

Rob Gronkowski loves animals too.


----------



## ChrisL

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> He won't last too long though if he keeps taking shots like he did against the Broncos in the playoffs.  It's possible that carries over into next year.  I'm sure other teams saw how effective it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brady's fallen out of favor with me when I didn't even care that the Broncos beat him! I've been a hatah of both Manning bros since college! All the adulation as if they're GAWDS has been nauseating; esp. after the dismal career of their father! Balking on being chosen by the Chargers years ago still doesn't sit well with me; didn't like it any better when Elway did it back in '83! These people should feel fortunate to be chosen at all in an elite sport, but though they should call the shots from day one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Don't watch them then.  I'm sure the Patriots won't miss you one bit!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if you find it offensive, but the Patriots nor their fans care if you like them or not.    Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Truth hurts I suppose, child.    If you feel like you need to bang your head against a wall and post all of these emoticons, perhaps this thread is too much for you to handle like an adult?


----------



## ChrisL

Too bad these forums are inundated with mentally disturbed individuals.  *sigh*  It's impossible to have any kind of reasonable or sane discussion around here sometimes.  It's downright discouraging at times.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> He won't last too long though if he keeps taking shots like he did against the Broncos in the playoffs.  It's possible that carries over into next year.  I'm sure other teams saw how effective it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brady's fallen out of favor with me when I didn't even care that the Broncos beat him! I've been a hatah of both Manning bros since college! All the adulation as if they're GAWDS has been nauseating; esp. after the dismal career of their father! Balking on being chosen by the Chargers years ago still doesn't sit well with me; didn't like it any better when Elway did it back in '83! These people should feel fortunate to be chosen at all in an elite sport, but though they should call the shots from day one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Don't watch them then.  I'm sure the Patriots won't miss you one bit!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if you find it offensive, but the Patriots nor their fans care if you like them or not.    Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Speaking of being childish ....   [/QUOTE]


----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, We in Seattle are just fortunate to have the best QB in the NFL and proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  I'm sure Brady will be retiring in the next several years AFTER he wins another Super bowl, and then you don't have to feel so threatened anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.  Brady has no plans on retiring yet.  He is still at the top of his game and wants FIVE super bowl rings.
> 
> How old are you anyway?  Your posting style is like that of a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won't last too long though if he keeps taking shots like he did against the Broncos in the playoffs.  It's possible that carries over into next year.  I'm sure other teams saw how effective it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a great picture!
> 
> Rob Gronkowski loves animals too.
Click to expand...





♥♥ Gronk too!!


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Brady's fallen out of favor with me when I didn't even care that the Broncos beat him! I've been a hatah of both Manning bros since college! All the adulation as if they're GAWDS has been nauseating; esp. after the dismal career of their father! Balking on being chosen by the Chargers years ago still doesn't sit well with me; didn't like it any better when Elway did it back in '83! These people should feel fortunate to be chosen at all in an elite sport, but though they should call the shots from day one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Don't watch them then.  I'm sure the Patriots won't miss you one bit!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if you find it offensive, but the Patriots nor their fans care if you like them or not.    Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
Click to expand...







[/QUOTE]

Is that poster your sock?  Must be.  I should have a mod check on that.    Same EXACT childish posting style.


----------



## CremeBrulee

ChrisL said:


> Can't wait until football season



Me too. The Bears get to play the Patriots in preseason next year.  Then you will see what a _real_ sexy quarterback looks like in Smokin Jay.


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until football season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. The Bears get to play the Patriots in preseason next year.  Then you will see what a _real_ sexy quarterback looks like in Smokin Jay.
Click to expand...


  I'm so turned on right now!


----------



## Kat

Yucko Sorry, but yucko.


----------



## CremeBrulee

What about Julian Edelman?  I think he's a great player too.  One of, if not the best (hate to use "best" to describe any player) possession receiver.


----------



## Kat

Good body!


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> What about Julian Edelman?  I think he's a great player too.  One of, if not the best (hate to use "best" to describe any player) possession receiver.



He looks cute to me!


----------



## Fiero425

ChrisL said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?  Don't watch them then.  I'm sure the Patriots won't miss you one bit!  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry if you find it offensive, but the Patriots nor their fans care if you like them or not.    Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Is that poster your sock?  Must be.  I should have a mod check on that.    Same EXACT childish posting style.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kat

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you find it offensive, but the Patriots nor their fans care if you like them or not.    Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that poster your sock?  Must be.  I should have a mod check on that.    Same EXACT childish posting style.
Click to expand...


    [/QUOTE]





I can imagine.


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you find it offensive, but the Patriots nor their fans care if you like them or not.    Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that poster your sock?  Must be.  I should have a mod check on that.    Same EXACT childish posting style.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






I can imagine.[/QUOTE]

Remember what we were talking about earlier.  These boards are like magnets to the social retards.


----------



## Fiero425

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that poster your sock?  Must be.  I should have a mod check on that.    Same EXACT childish posting style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine.
Click to expand...


Remember what we were talking about earlier.  These boards are like magnets to the social retards.  [/QUOTE]

You just can't help yourself! Check the mirror babe; takes one to know one!


----------



## ChrisL

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of being childish ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that poster your sock?  Must be.  I should have a mod check on that.    Same EXACT childish posting style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember what we were talking about earlier.  These boards are like magnets to the social retards.
Click to expand...


You just can't help yourself! Check the mirror babe; takes one to know one!   [/QUOTE]

Thankfully I don't know you.  Nor do I want to.  Now go troll someplace else.  Kat asked you nicely earlier to stop.  Thanks.


----------



## Fiero425

ChrisL said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that poster your sock?  Must be.  I should have a mod check on that.    Same EXACT childish posting style.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember what we were talking about earlier.  These boards are like magnets to the social retards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just can't help yourself! Check the mirror babe; takes one to know one!
Click to expand...


Thankfully I don't know you.  Nor do I want to.  Now go troll someplace else.  Kat asked you nicely earlier to stop.  Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kat

Fiero425 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that poster your sock?  Must be.  I should have a mod check on that.    Same EXACT childish posting style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember what we were talking about earlier.  These boards are like magnets to the social retards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just can't help yourself! Check the mirror babe; takes one to know one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully I don't know you.  Nor do I want to.  Now go troll someplace else.  Kat asked you nicely earlier to stop.  Thanks.
Click to expand...


      [/QUOTE]


Please knock it off.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat

This one is worthy of putting in again. He just gets better and better. All you poor jealous men here. LOL It is obvious...even if you can't see it. The more you dog him, the more pathetic you appear....hehe


----------

